# Kim - by Bob Bobson and Seyta (~BBW (Mult) Imagery, ~SWG )



## Britt Reid (Nov 13, 2013)

_~BBW (Mult) Imagery, ~SWG_ &#8211; a rich and bit spoiled would be prom queen gets indulgently distracted from her goal

*Editor’s Note: *this is a story which took three websites and two authors to complete. Along the way one of the author’s disappeared and a novice wrote the concluding chapter and surprising epilogue

*Kim
by Bob Bobson and Seyta*​
*Chapter 1*

Kim tightened her stomach muscles as she approached the double doors to the main hallway of Westwood High. Starbucks in one hand, Blackberry in the other, and Fendi purse slung over one shoulder, she cut a stunning figure as she walked down the hall. She was from a wealthy family with servants at home, frequently absent parents, no siblings and a generous allowance to spend on clothes and make-up. No one else had the bucks to compete.

Kim had long blonde hair, an hourglass figure, and a perfect tan. Her right eyebrow was pierced, along with both ears, and she always had on the most stylish nail polish, bracelets, and accessories. Her breasts, C cups, were perky in a push up bra and her perfect, heart shaped ass stuck out behind her. She had a toned midriff that she loved to show off, and long, shapely legs. 

Kim's walk was perfected from hours of practice in the mirror; stomach in, chest out, glutes squeezing with each step, it was part pompous strut and part sexy swagger. She reached the door of her math class, and quickly checked her makeup before she strode in.

"Kim! You're late again!"

It was her teacher, Mr. Davids. The class was already full and it was true, Kim was late. Again. She stopped at the front of the class, and met his gaze with all eyes on her. She loved being the center of attention. Kim rolled her eyes before putting on her best pouty face. 

"Oh! I'm sorry Mr. Davids," she cooed, "sometimes these things just slip my mind. I promise I won't be late again!" 

Kim glanced quickly around the room, and made an extra effort to suck in her stomach and stick out her chest and bum. In a tight yellow tank top and black velvet miniskirt, Kim made quite a site for the boys—and girls—in the classroom. Mr. Davids found it hard to resist.

"Fine, Kim. Have a seat"

“_Loser,”_ she thought, as she sat down next to her two best friends.

"Oh my Kim, you look so hot today!" whispered Ashley, Kim's most loyal friend.

"Thanks, I know," came the abrupt reply. 

Her second orbiter, Jenna, leaned over, "Kim I just love your outfit." 

"Thanks girl." 

Kim smiled to herself. Ashley and Jenna were constantly sucking up to her, seeking her approval. Just the way she liked it. Kim took a quick look around the room. 

Jocks in the corner checking her out? Check.

Nerds sneaking nervous looks at her? Check.

Goths staring enviously, wishing they were her? Check.

Cheerleaders gossiping and whispering, no doubt about her? Check.

Kim knew that at Westwood High, image was everything. She brushed a strand of hair behind her ear, took a sip of Starbucks, and checked her makeup again. 

_Oh! Almost forgot_, she chided herself. She put a light hand on her stomach, sucked in a little, and arched her back, pushing her chest up and out. 

Perfect, she thought, and began to fiddle with her Blackberry. Math was so boring.

After school, Kim arrived home and set her bag on the kitchen table. Her math textbook slid out, and she remembered the homework Mr. Davids had assigned. 

"_Whatever_," Kim thought to herself, _"I'll just get some nerd to do it_." 

Hungry, she grabbed a bag of chips from the cupboard and pulled out her laptop to check Facebook. The family’s maid did the shopping and knew what treats little Miss Kim enjoyed, always until this year in moderation combined with an active life style. But the summer following her Juinior year Miss Kim had been less physically active and more involved with the Internet and what could be dne with cosmetics. Without her awareness the effets were beginning to show.

As Kim expected, her latest profile picture had dozens of flattering comments, from girls and boys alike. The photo was of her posing in the bathroom mirror, with one hand on her hip, wearing a teeny purple tank top and a pair of black spandex hot pants. Her lips were pursed in a kissy face and the camera was angled perfectly to show off her best assets. 

She scrolled through the comments, putting the first chip in her mouth. Barbeque was Kim's favourite. She absentmindedly took another one, and started to browse the news feed. An hour passed, and all of a sudden Kim's salt-covered fingers were scraping the bottom of the bag. 

"Oh!" she thought, stunned, "I've eaten them all! I guess I really was hungry." 

She had never finished a whole bag in one sitting before, but at this point she took little notice of her increased consumption. It was the only the effects that she would notice to herself. Kim walked to the bathroom to wash her hands, and was a little taken aback by what she saw in the mirror. Her fingers and lips were covered in barbeque salt, and her normally flat stomach, now full of chips, was pushing out a few inches, stretching her tank top and the waistband of her skirt. 

_"Oh yikes!"_ she thought to herself, embarrassed, "I_ look like a total slob! Imagine what they would say at school if they ever saw me like this!" _

She took a deep breath, and then exhaled, trying to relax. Despite her momentary distress, in truth Kim wasn't too worried. She had always had a fast metabolism, and had always managed to stay slim and toned with relative ease despite her private indulgences in yummy snack foods.. Kim quickly washed her hands and face, and, sucking in her stomach, ran upstairs to change into something looser.

*Chapter 2*

The next morning, after her usual two and a half hour beauty routine, Kim began to put on the outfit she had laid out the night before. She had chosen a simple ribbed white tank top, a pair of dark blue skinny jeans and her favorite black high heels. 

_A perfect mix of casual and sexy_, thought Kim, as she began to pull the jeans up her leg. It normally took a little struggle for Kim to get them on, skin tight as they were, but today it seemed harder than usual. 

Kim grunted—how unladylike—and jumped in the air as she yanked them over her perfectly round rear, surprised at how tight they felt. 

"Must've shrunk in the wash," she said out loud, reaching for the zipper. It came up about halfway before Kim was forced to suck in her gut, but she was used to doing so and buttoned the jeans with only a little trouble. The tank top fitted tightly over her flat abdomen, and she made sure to adjust it so that an appropriate amount of cleavage was showing. Kim slipped on the heels, grabbed her bag, took one last look in the mirror and then left for school.

Ashley and Jenna met her at the school’s front gate, gushing some generic compliments about her purse, or outfit, or something. Kim couldn't care less. She only hung out with them because they constantly praised her and were easy to order around. The fact that they were the next two hottest girls at Westwood didn't hurt either.

"Did you do the math homework?" said Jenna, the dumber of the two; "It was like, sooo hard."

"Oh crap, I completely forgot!" exclaimed Kim, not really worried. She spotted something out of the corner of her eye. It was Brian, who everyone knew was the smartest kid at Westwood. He was short, fat, wore glasses and was extremely awkward and shy.

"Brian!" Kim said in a fake cheery voice, "Did you do last night's math homework?"

"Uh, y-y-y-yeah Kim, why?" stammered Brian, going red in the face.

"Brian sweetie, I forgot to do mine," said Kim seductively, leaning forward to expose more cleavage, "do you think you could do it for me just this once?" 

Brian and Kim both knew that he had done her math homework, and much of her other homework, many times before, but Brian was terrified of Kim and this time would be no different.

"S-s-s-sure," he stuttered, "I'll have it to you by the end of l-l-l-lunch."

"I knew I could count on you!" said Kim in the same fake voice, touching Brian lightly on the arm. It was the first time a girl had touched him in weeks. As soon as the girls had turned the corner, Ashley took some hand sanitizer from her purse and handed it to Kim.

"Ew! I can't believe you touched him!" she admonished.

“ Yeah, hope no one saw me talking to him!" replied Kim, vigorously rubbing her hands. Jenna and Ashley cooed reassuringly, before the girls agreed to go to McDonalds for lunch.

McDonalds had a special meal deal, so the girls decided they would all try it together. A double bacon cheeseburger, fries and a drink for $3.99. They all felt a little guilty, ordering such a fatty lunch, but they would eat it together and it would be fun to let loose a little. 

"Let's sit upstairs girls," suggested Jenna, "I want to enjoy this."

The upstairs of the McDonalds was always empty, and Jenna didn't want anyone to see her pigging out. They sat down at a table and began to eat. 

Kim took a dainty bite of her burger, and, surprised at how good it tasted, quickly took another, larger bite. The burger was incredible! She began to eat ravenously, taking long drinks from her Coke, and lost track of time.

"Oh my goodness Kim! You're done already!" squeaked Jenna, who for all her gusto had only managed to eat half the burger, "I'm already full."

Kim blinked, and looked down to see that all her food had vanished. On opccasion when by herself she would allow herself high-calorie fast food, but this outing with others present had been an exception to her usual practice. But today he Princess didn't seem to care.

"I guess I was really hungry," she replied haughtily. "Are you going to finish your fries?"

"No…"

Kim reached over and greedily took the rest of Jenna's fries, dumping them onto her tray. 

"I'll take that too," she said, reaching for Jenna's half eaten burger.

"Careful Kim," said Ashley, "you wouldn't want to get f-" She stopped suddenly after she realized who she was talking to.

Kim froze for a moment, as if processing what had been said.

"Wouldn't want to get WHAT?" she thundered, "What, Ashley?" 

How could anyone even suggest… It made her shudder just thinking about it.

"N-nothing Kim," trembled Ashley, looking down, "you know you always look great."

They sat in silence for a few minutes, as Kim continued to eat, and then suddenly, as she took a particularly large bite of the burger, a dollop of grease squeezed out and fell straight on to Kim's pristine white tank top. She let out a little scream. 

"Ladies! Come help me!"

Ashley and Jenna were at her side in an instant, attempting to wipe away the grease. 

"Augh!" squealed Kim; "you're only making it worse!"

It was true. The grease blob was now spread around and had made a noticeable stain just to the right of Kim's belly button.

"You idiots! Just leave it, let's go!"

Kim stood up, fuming, and picked up her purse. Checking her makeup, in the small mirror she noticed Ashley eyeing her belly. It was protruding several inches in front of her from all the food, and with the grease stain Ashley thought it made Kim look a little like a piece of newly pregnant trailer trash.

"What?" seethed Kim, quickly sucking in her stomach, "I know you made the stain worse, let's just go back to class. But I still look hot, right girls?"

Ashley and Jenna looked her up and down. Kim's hair and makeup was still perfect, if a little frazzled from her overreaction, and the tight jeans and heels combo made her ass and legs look fantastic. 

Kim had on a necklace that spelt, not surprisingly, K-I-M, and it brought attention to her chest, where she had exposed just the right amount of cleavage. Even her nails and toenails we matching, and by all means, she looked hot. Still, Ashley couldn't help but notice that, even when fully sucked in, Kim's belly was sticking out about an inch farther than it normally would. 

_"She's probably just bloated_," thought Ashley, as she glanced at Jenna expectantly.

"Of course, Kim, you look great!" they chorused in unison, having done so many times before.

"That's right." stated Kim matter-of-factly, and marched down the stairs with her nose in the air, ignoring her rounded belly.


----------



## Britt Reid (Nov 13, 2013)

*Chapter 3*

Back at school, the girls still had fifteen minutes until math started. As they approached the double doors, Ashley caught Jenna's eye.

"I have to go to the bathroom," she said, staring at Jenna.

"Oh, me too!" replied her friend, taking the hint.

"Fine," said Kim, still mad about the grease incident, "I'll see you girls in class." 

Secretly, Kim was happy to momentarily leave her friends, because although she had tried her best not to let it show, she was having a very hard time keeping her belly fully sucked in. It had gotten progressively worse on the walk back, and was now bordering on painful.

"_Just get to the classroom, then you can sit down,"_ she thought to herself, as the girls parted ways. With all her remaining strength, Kim sucked in as best she could, thrust out her chest, and, holding her purse in front of the grease stain, walked her much-rehearsed walk down the hall to math class. She could feel everyone's eyes on her, as usual, and she reassured herself that it was because she was the best looking girl in the school, if not the whole country.

Meanwhile, in the bathroom, Ashley and Jenna were frantically discussing the events that had transpired over lunch.

"Did you see how fast she ate that burger!" hissed Ashley.

"Did you notice she ordered a Coke! A non-diet one!"

"I know! We always get water!"

"I know! And did you see her stomach!" whispered Jenna.

"I thought that was just bloating"

"No girl," Jenna said serenely, "my sister got fat in college, I know it when I see it, maybe she was a little bloated but that was the beginning of a full on-" she lowered her voice even more, "beer belly."

Ashley gasped at the thought. Kim, with a belly? Surely not.

"What should we do?" asked Jenna, sounding nervous.

Ashley was regaining some composure. 

"It's Kim," she said confidently, "you really think she's going to get fat?"

Jenna thought for a moment. 

"You're right," she giggled, "of all people, little-miss-perfect would be the last one to let that happen to her."

Kim, after what had felt like an eternity, had finally reached the door of the classroom. Holding in her stomach down the hallway had become more and more difficult with every step, and by the end Kim was red in the face and short of breath. She had managed though, and after all, her image was at stake. 

Kim took a quick look inside, realized thankfully that the classroom was empty, and walked in. She scanned the room againyou could never be too carefuland then let out an enormous sigh of relief, finally releasing her bloated belly. 

Her gut, full of food and soda, fell forward with surprising weight, jutting out in front of Kim, almost as far as her ample chest. She walked slowly over to her desk, wheezing slightly, and sat down, trying to take deep breaths. Kim leaned back, and with great effort, reached down and managed to painstakingly unbutton, and then slowly unzip, her skin tight jeans. 

She let out another sigh of relief. Normally, Kim would have been disgusted with herself, but all she could think about was providing much-needed relief for her overstretched belly. To her dismay, it had expanded even further forward, forcing her tank top to roll up several inches. 

She ignored it temporarily, desperately trying to get comfortable. Kim leaned back a little further, reclining in the chair, and, with one hand cradling her stomach, let out a long, satisfying belch. Her belly shrunk significantly, and she sat up a little straighter. 

"Gas," Kim reassured herself, "it was just a little indigestion." 

Anyways, she hadn't eaten that much had she? Kim looked up, pulling down her tank top, and froze with shock when she saw Ashley and Jenna standing in the doorway of the classroom.

"H-how long have you two been standing there?" she asked hesitantly, her normally haughty tone sounding nervous.

"Er, we just got here," lied Ashley, "right Jen?"

"Yeah" agreed Jenna, "we didn't see anything."

"Good!" said Kim, regaining her composure, "I mean, uh, there was nothing too see!"

In reality, however, Ashley and Jenna had seen it, and they couldn't believe their eyes. There was Kim, the flawless queen of Westwood High, little-miss-perfect, leaning back at her desk with her pants undone, top rolled up and stained with grease, gut hanging out, andthis was the best partshe was burping of all things. 

She had looked every inch the lazy, fat pig, and Ashley and Jenna were lost for words. But, they lnew how important it was to stay friends with Kim, and they knew they had to act like nothing was wrong. The two girls sat down on either side of their friend as it slowly began to dawn on Kim what she had just done. 

_"Thank goodness no one saw me," _she thought to herself, as she corrected her posture and quickly re-buttoned her jeans._ "If people saw me like that my reputation would be ruined. I can't believe Iughbelched. Ew! And my stomach!" _

She looked down. "My flat, toned stomach!" 

Although it had been reduced in size significantly by the burp, Kim's belly was still being pushed out by the now-settled food. Gross! She calmly sucked in, but not without noticing that it was now much more difficult to do so.

_ "Goodness, what's happening to me_," she thought, _"that's it, I'm going on a diet tomorrow. No more bloating, no more grease stains, and no moreI still can't believe I did thatburping. Ew!"_

*Chapter 4*

For the next few days, Kim ate only plain green salads, but found she couldn't keep it up for long, and soon began to douse them in ranch dressing. Convinced that after such self-denioal she had to have lost weight, Kim reverted back to what she thought were her normal eating habits. But, unbeknownst to the stuck-up blonde, the McDonalds incident had stretched the walls of her stomach, and Kim was now eating considerably more, and more frequently. 

While her eating habits were changing, Kim's other habits were not, and she still insisted on wearing the same tight, revealing outfits she always had. 

This particular day she had chosen a low cut, skin-tight, plain white polo, unbuttoned tastefully to show off a good two inches of cleavage. It was cropped fairly short, so a sliver of tanned midriff was visible above the low-rise madras shorts Kim wore on the bottom. Her blonde hair was arrow straight and had a golden sheen to it, while her makeup was done painstakingly to perfection. 

She had on a number of stylish bracelets and matching earrings, as well as her namesake necklace, and naturally her nail polish matched her toes. On her feet Kim was wearing a pair of cork wedge sandals with three-inch heels; she loved the way they accentuated her curves when she walked. 

Admiring herself in the mirror, Kim frowned slightly as her eyes reached her midsection. Her stomach was tense, as usual, but there was a layer of fat there that Kim had never seen before. 

She turned sideways, examining her profile, and saw that her stomach curved outwards, just above the waistband of her shorts. Kim faced the front, and saw the faint outline of her belly through the thin white fabric, where before there had been only lean abs. 

_"Maybe Ashley was right, maybe I should be careful about getting fat_," Kim thought hesitantly to herself, _"have these shorts always been this tight?" _

She tugged nervously at the waistband. 

_"No, that's ridiculous_," she chided, _"I'm just bloated again." _

Kim pulled her stomach in, hard, and was pleased to see that it had a doubling effect; her bust swelled up and out, straining the buttons of her polo, and her stomach became completelywell, almost completelyflat once again. She flipped her hair, picked up her purse, blew herself a kiss in the mirror and then strutted off to school.

Kim met Ashley and Jenna for lunch, as per usual, but as she looked them over, she saw that something was amiss with Jenna's outfit. Ashley had noticed it too, and was blatantly ogling Jenna's ass, along with everyone else in the vicinity. 

Jenna was wearing a pair of tight skinny jeans that Kim had never seen before, and they made her ass look absolutely fantastic. It curved out in a perfect half moon, looking like the ancient Greeks had carved it out of marble. Jenna, dumb as she was, seemed oblivious to it all, and couldn't notice the stares and whispers if she tried. 

Kim noticed, however, and knew that this just wouldn't do. How dare Jenna try to look better than her! Ashley was jealous too, but was so stunned she didn't know what to do. Kim, on the other hand, knew exactly what had to be done. She walked up to Jenna, smiling sweetly, and said in her most perfect flattering voice, 

"Jenna, those new jeans look amazing on you!" 

Jenna, normally the one doing the complimenting, was slightly taken aback, but pleasantly surprised.

"Oh! Thanks Kim! I just got them yesterday on sale at Guess."

"Well, girl, they look so hot. Would you mind it I tried them on?"

Jenna knew she couldn't say no.

"Uh, sure Kim. Let me get my sweatpants from my like, locker, and then I'll meet you in the change room."

"Ok, see you there!"

It was a trick Kim had pulled many times before. Any time she saw another girl who she thought looked better than her, Kim would compliment the girl on her outfit, and then ask to try on the most prominent piece of clothing. The girl, flattered, would of course say yes. How could she refuse the most popular girl in school? 

Kim would then wear it for the rest of the day, and then wear it home, "forgetting" about it. The poor girl was always too frightened to ask for it back, and the only time they would ever see it again was when Kim decided to wear it to school. This was exactly what Kim planned to do with Jenna's new jeans.


----------



## Britt Reid (Nov 13, 2013)

*Chapter 5*

They met in the locker room, and Jenna changed into her sweatpants, handing Kim the new jeans. Kim thanked her sweetly, but was furious on the inside. 

_So Jenna thinks she has a nicer ass than me? I'll show that bitch_. She fumed.

Jenna went to wait outside; she had done this many times before. Kim took the jeans into a stall with her, and, after removing her shorts, began to pull them on. 

They came on smoothly at first, but as she reached the thigh Kim began to struggle. She tugged, hard, and began to inch the jeans up her thighs. After twisting and squirming for a couple of minutes, Kim had managed to pull them up to her waist. Panting, she leaned against the wall, putting a hand on her hip. The jeans were starting to cut off the circulation to her thighs. 

How could they be so tight? She stepped outside of the stall, turned to look in the mirror, and was not happy with what she saw. The side seams were stretched to their limit, straining, and her thighs looked like oversized sausages stuffed into too-small sausage casings. The waistband dug into her flesh, and slight muffin top had emerged where before there had been only tight muscle. She twisted to look at her ass. 

"_I think it looks better than Jenna's,"_ thought Kim, "_it's certainly bigger." _
She slapped it for good measure, and it jiggled for a little longer than she was used to. 

_"Not so bad_" she thought, and then suddenly it hit her. _"Oh wait. I still have to button them."_ 

Looking in the mirror again, Kim noticed that her belly was hanging out. She scolded herself for being so careless, and contracted her stomach, sucking it in. She grabbed the zipper, pulling, and it began to move. The teeth hooked together slowly, one by one, each with more difficulty than the last. 

Kim did her best, and after what felt like hours of pulling there were only a few notches left, but the zipper wouldn't budge. This would have to do. Now, she knew, only the hardest part remained: the button.

Holding her belly in with all her might, Kim grabbed the two button flaps and began to pull them together. The waistband stretched, and beads of sweat began to appear on her perfectly powdered brow. The flaps were getting closer, millimeter by millimeter, and Kim let out a grunt of frustration. Ugh! 

Almost there The prissy blonde's face was bright red, turning even redder as she blew all the remaining air out of her lungs. Hunched over and now sweating profusely, she yanked the two flaps together with all her strength, in a last ditch attempt to button the jeans. 

But it was no use. Kim collapsed in a heap, exhausted, and released her stomach in defeat. The resilient skinny jeans just would not button. As she tried desperately to catch her breath, the queen of Westwood High's soft belly slumped forwards; slowly filling the open gap between the jean flaps. The fly came undone tooth by tooth, gradually pushed down by the weight of Kim's gut. The blonde lay back on the floor, panting heavily, red faced and sweaty, with the unbuttoned jeans still stretched around her waist. Kim was thoroughly beaten. 

It took Kim a full five minutes to catch her breath and regain some composure. She stood up and took the jeans off slowly, feeling dejected. She put her madras shorts back on, and prepared to exit the locker room. 

Kim knew Ashley and Jenna would have spread the word, and a small crowd of people would have gathered in the hall, ready to shower her with compliments as she paraded around in her new piece of clothing. At least, that was what was supposed to happen. 

Kim folded the jeans neatly and examined herself in the mirror once again. Wiping the moisture from her face and chest, she undid a fourth button on her polo. 

_Maybe this will distract them_, she thought wearily, plumping up her cleavage. Satisfied, but not pleased with her appearance, Kim picked up the jeans and walked outside to face the music.

*Chapter 6*

As expected, a small crowd had gathered in the hall outside the changing room. As soon as Kim walked out the door, Ashley knew something was amiss. Obviously, Kim hadn't put the jeans on, as they were folded neatly in her hand and she was instead wearing the same shorts as before. 

Kim didn't seem her usual self, and rather than the fake smile she usually wore at these mini-fashion shows, she looked irritated and a little distracted. Nevertheless, Kim had her back arched, her chest out, and was sucking in her stomach so hard that the tight polo was almost loose around her waist. 

Ashley also noticed that Kim had undone another button on her collar, the blonde's already eye-catching cleavage was now practically bursting out of her top. 

"_Are her boobs getting bigger_?" wondered Ashley.

_"This is weird," _she thought, noticing Kim's flushed face, "_she looks a little bit exhausted" _

Were those sweat stains under her armpits? Kim had been gone an awfully long time. What had happened in there?

Kim had known the crowd would be there, but she hadn't expected there to be quite so many of them. She also hadn't expected to be presenting herself to them tired, a little sweaty (ew!), and carrying in her hand the item she was meant to be showing off. Immediately after exiting the changing room, Kim felt all eyes on her, and for once wasn't pleased about it. 

She hoped they were looking at her cleavage, or her hair, or something, and not at her stomach. Kim glanced down, hoping to see if it was still sucked in, but her view was obstructed by her newly enhanced cleavage. She looked up to see Ashley and Jenna scurrying towards her.

"Kim! What happened?" asked Jenna, looking concerned.

"They wouldn't fit!" said Kim under her breath, pressing the jeans back into Jenna's hands. 

"JENNA, HAVE YOU LOST WEIGHT?" she exclaimed all too loudly, looking around at the crowd. A few of them giggled, and Kim was already looking for an escape route. She needed to get out of the spotlight before anyone realized what had really happened.

Jenna, however, was confused, "What? No, you must have g"

"Shut up!" hissed Kim, starting to turn red. The strain of holding her posture was beginning to get to her. For about ten seconds she stood there, looking expectantly at Ashley and Jenna. Why were they so stupid? 

"Girls! Get me out of here!" Kim said finally, desperation creeping into her voice.

"Oh! Right away Kim!"

Ashley and Jenna sprang into action, pushing through the crowd so Kim could get through.

"Out of the way losers!"

"We have somewhere to be, move it!"

Once out of the crowd, Kim took the lead, marching the girls down the hall as fast as her cork wedge sandals could carry her. She silently cursed her decision to wear such high heels, as each exaggerated, swaying step made it harder and harder to keep her belly sucked in. She needed to get some relief, and fast.

They lurched around a corner and Kim stopped momentarily, her mind racing. She was about to speak when Ashley started to ask, "Kim, what on earth hap-"

"Shut UP!" squealed Kim, wringing her hands and practically bouncing up and down. Stress was written all over her face, and she was squeezing her legs together like she needed to pee. She knew she couldn't hold her stomach in for much longer. There were only a few people in the hall, including Ashley and Jenna, but there was no way she could let it out in front of them. 

Kim glanced around frantically, and, seeing a chunky girl in a hoodie, suddenly had an idea. She pushed Ashley and Jenna out of the way and marched up to the girl.

"Give me your sweater!" demanded Kim.

"W-w-what?" asked the poor girl.

Kim's belly was now quivering with the effort it took to hold it in. She was desperate, and she didn't have time for this.

"Your sweater!" shrieked Kim, her voice rising an octave, "Give it to me! NOW!"

The girl, terrified of this trembling, red-faced blonde and her immense, heaving bust, hardly had the sweater off before Kim snatched it out of her hands and rammed it over her head. The chunky girl, now even more frightened, scurried away. 

Kim yanked the hoodie down over her chest, then her stomach, and released her gut into the space provided by the baggy fabric. 

Phew! Finally, she could breathe again. What an ordeal! Kim leaned against the lockers, catching her breath, as Ashley and Jenna rushed to her side once again.

This time, Jenna was the first to speak, "O-M-G Kim, what's the matter? You're as red as, like, a tomato!"

"Nothing, girls," came the slow reply, "let's just, *gasp*, get to class."

Kim was pretending like nothing had happened, but she was panting and it was obvious she was still out of breath.

"OK Kim," replied Jenna, "but" 

She looked Kim up and down, and then looked at Ashley. Something was wrong.

Ashley was thinking the same thing. She looked at Kim's new outfit for a moment and then raised an eyebrow, "A hoodie and shorts, Kim? Really?"

For a second, Kim didn't understand. "What? What are you"

"And not just any hoodie," added Jenna, almost maliciously, "That hoodie." 

Kim looked down. It was an ugly hoodie, but... they couldn't be serious? Many times she had sent one or both of them home in the morning if she disapproved of their outfit, refusing to be seen with them if they didn't change first. But that was something Kim did to other people, no one would dare...

"Yeah Kim," said Ashley, "I just don't think we can be seen with you like this."

Kim looked at Jenna for support, but the dumb girl was nodding in agreement. Jenna mustered up some courage and added, "Maybe you should go home and change before you come anywhere with us"

Kim couldn't believe what she was hearing. How dare they! She started to turn red again, this time with pure anger.

Ashley and Jenna knew the sight, and were terrified of Kim's wrath. But they held their ground, giving the stuck up blonde their best scornful looks.

Kim glared at the two girls, trying to muster up a response, but all she could manage was to splutter indignantly in their faces. Still in a state of disbelief, flecks of spit flew from her mouth as she tried to find the words to express her anger.

Ashley wiped her cheek, "Ew, like, don't spit on us!"

Finally, it dawned on Kim that this time her so-called friends weren't going to give in. She was dumbstruck. All she could do was clench her fists and scream.

"AAAUUUGGGHHHHH! This CANNOT be happening!"

With that, Kim turned on her heel and stormed down the hallway and out the door.


----------



## Britt Reid (Nov 13, 2013)

*Chapter 7*

Kim pulled the hood up and walked home as fast as she could with her head down, avoiding eye contact with everyone she passed. She was a little embarrassed, but mostly she was just angry at Ashley and Jenna. How could they do this to her? Those bitches would be nothing if it weren't for Kim! 

Upon arriving home, the prissy blonde was still in a huff. She stormed up to her room and took off the hoodie, throwing it onto her bed. 

"Stupid thing," she said out loud, "it's so ugly even I look bad in it! Stupid Jenna and her stupid jeans! Ugh! What a horrible day!"

Kim turned to look at herself in the full-length mirror, and immediately noticed that the button on her shorts had come undone. Her stomach was pushing out, and during the walk home it had forced her polo to ride up just above her pierced belly button. 

She tried feebly to suck in, and upon failing to do so resorted to pushing the pot belly in with her hands. She let it out after a minute, then slapped it and watched it jiggle. Her gut stuck out noticeably now, and would probably reach as far as her breasts, had they not grown significantly as well. 

And her breasts had grown; at least she had that to be happy about. Kim's chest was glistening with sweat, and her cleavage looked unbelievable. Then she noticed the sweat stains under her armpits. 

_"Yikes! I hope no one noticed those at school_," she thought worriedly. Kim couldn't tell if it was just her imagination, but her ass looked bigger as well, and the seams of her shorts felt tight around her thighs. Her hair was ruffled from the hood, and it was sticking to her damp forehead. Frankly, Kim knew she looked like a mess.

She slumped on to her bed, thinking angrily about the day's events. How dare Jenna try to look better than her! And those jeans! How could they not fit! Everyone had seen her come out of the change room, they had all been expecting to see her wearing them. What if people started talking? What if a rumour started that she might be gaining weight How humiliating! Kim had a reputation to uphold!

_"I need to prove that nothing had changed," _she thought, _"I'm still the hottest girl in school I'll show them!"_

Kim went to the bathroom, stripped naked, and took a long, relaxing shower. She took extra care washing her hair and body, and upon emerging from the shower she spent two hours applying her makeup and styling her hair to perfection. She put on her favourite jewelry, including her namesake necklace, and made sure her nails looked perfect. 

From her closet, Kim picked out a push up bra and matching panties, as well as a pink miniskirt and a tight black sweater with a deep v-neck. She put the underwear on, then the sweater and skirt, and looked in the mirror once again. 

Her breasts, pushed up and out by the bra, were practically exploding out of the deep v neckline. She remembered the sweater as being form fitting all her clothes were- but now the material clung even more tightly to her frame, hugging every curve. It was one of Kim's longer tops, and had used to reach down past her waistband. 

Now, due to the increased size of both her breasts and belly, about two inches of Kim's soft, tanned gut poked out between the hem of the sweater and the top of her skirt. As her eyes turned to the skirt, any doubts Kim had about her ass having grown disappeared. 

The skirt was one of her shortest, she only really wore it out to parties, as it had only covered a little past her ass. Now, the bottom of her bum hung out and was actually visible from a side profile. 

_Whatever_, thought Kim, _it's sexy. _

As a final touch, she stuffed some toilet paper in her bra to bring out her cleavage to the extreme. Kim grabbed her camera and went back over to the mirror. As she had done many times before, the blonde spent the next half hour primping, preening, pouting and posing in front of the mirror, taking dozens and dozens of pictures. 

Afterwards, she combed through them with exquisite care and, upon picking the very best one, set it as her new facebook picture. She had worked the angles, and sucked in, of course, so that she looked practically as thin as her old self. And hot too! Kim was facebook friends with anyone of any importance at Westwood, so she knew they would all see it, including Ashley and Jenna. Let them try to start a rumour now!

By the time Kim got the picture up, it was well into the afternoon. Her skirt was feeling a little tight, so she took it off, along with the heels. It had been a tiring day, and Kim decided she needed a nap. But first, a snack! 

She went downstairs to the kitchen and pulled out a carton of ice cream, then grabbed a spoon. Kim knew ice cream was bad but she had just taken such a hot picture. She deserved a reward. 

Walking slowly back up the stairs, Kim mulled over what she would wear tomorrow, while shoveling the ice cream from its carton into her mouth. She got back to her room and checked her Facebook, and was delighted to see that the new picture was already getting attention.

Feeling even more pleased with herself, Kim went on to waste the next hour on the Internet, still absentmindedly spooning ice cream into her mouth. Eventually, she looked over and saw with surprise that over half the carton was gone. 

_"It was like, half empty when I started, right?"_ she thought, trying to rationalize her gluttony. Kim hiccupped, and put a delicate hand on her belly. _"Maybe I'll do some sit-ups, just in case" _

She lay down on the floor, and after taking a few breaths, managed to slowly pull her torso up into sitting position. As she sat up, Kim's belly formed rolls, sagging over the waistband of her panties. One! The second was even harder than the first, and her belly kept getting in the way. Kim managed a grand total of four and a half sit-ups before returning to the ice cream. 

She sat back on her bed, and her sweater rode up, exposing her swollen stomach, but she was too tired to care. With the carton of ice cream resting on her gut, Kim turned on the TV and continued to eat. She was asleep within ten minutes, ice cream still running down her chin but the carton empty.

*Chapter 8*

The next day, Kim wore a leather jacket to school. It was stylish, of course, but that wasn't why she had chosen it. The jacket was zipped up over Kim's midsection, and it was incredibly tight. It had taken her over twenty minutes of struggling, pulling, and sucking in to zip it up to just under her increasingly large breasts. 

The tightness of the leather was extremely uncomfortable, but now that she had it on it worked almost like a corset, squeezing Kim's abdominal flab inwards and keeping her stomach fully sucked in. 

She could only take short, shallow breaths, and the transition between sitting and standing was a little difficult, but after yesterday's events Kim new something had to be done. She had come to realize that her expanding gut was simply too large for her to keep sucked in on her own. 

So she wore the jacket, and under it a simple pink V-neck t-shirt. It was low cut enough to show off considerable cleavage, and Kim had arranged it so that the tops of her black push up bra were actually visible above the V neckline. 

Kim would normally have worn jeans with the jacket, but today she chose yoga pants, after all, they were so comfortable and so stretchy. On her feet Kim had a pair of Ugg boots; simple and stylish. She would normally have worn some form of high heel, but with the stress of the leather jacket on her belly, and the thought of the cork wedge sandals fresh in her mind, the stuck up blonde had enough to worry about.

The first part of the day went smoothly for Kim, but the same couldn't be said for Ashley and Jenna. After Kim had stormed off the day before, it was silently agreed upon by both parties that the girls were no longer talking to each other. This was fine for Kim, and she spent the morning strutting around haughtily like she always did. Ashley and Jenna on the other hand, so used to being ordered around, found that without Kim they simply didn't know what to do with themselves.

Lunch came around, and for the first time in as long as they could remember the girls didn't sit together. Ashley and Jenna, who had barely found the way on their own, took their salads to a table along the edge of the cafeteria, while Kim sat alone at their usual table directly in the center. The queen of Westwood was making a show of daintily picking at a single lettuce leaf, while checking repeatedly both her Blackberry and her make up. 

Ashley and Jenna really had had a horrid morning without Kim. They had nothing to talk about without her, no one's locker to gossip at between classes, but most of all no one to suck up to. Without Kim, they realized, they were nothing. 

Halfway through lunch, the two girls decided they had to try and reconcile with their friend. They picked up their trays, and made their way across the cafeteria, trying to ignore the stares and whispers from the other students. They approached Kim's table and stopped in front of her, but Kim pretended not to notice. Ashley and Jenna knew what had to be done, so Jenna began with,

"I saw your new profile pic yesterday Kim, it was so hot" 

Kim looked up briefly, before turning back to her Blackberry. 

Ashley tried a more direct approach, 

"Kim we're really sorry about yesterday we don't know what we were thinking" 

Kim looked at her for a little longer, before she picked up her purse, pulled out her mirror, and began to reapply her lip-gloss for what must've been the sixth time that day.

"Please don't be mad at us!" blurted Jenna, surprised at how desperate she sounded, "C-c-can we sit down?" 

Kim again said nothing, and the seconds of silence felt like hours for Ashley and Jenna. Finally the conceited blonde spoke, her voice haughty as ever.

"Fine." 

The two girls practically scrambled into their seats, but Kim pretended not to notice.

"Kim you were right, I have been losing weight," lied Jenna, "that must be why my jeans didn't fit you um you can keep them if you want"

Kim had finished with her lip-gloss, and had begun to touch up her mascara.

"Did you do something new with your hair?" ventured Ashley, "I saw like, the whole football team staring at you this morning"

Kim smiled to herself, but kept her eyes firmly on her makeup mirror. The flattery was beginning to get to her, but she didn't let it show just yet.

Ashley sensed they were getting somewhere, and had an idea. 

"Halloween's coming up soon," she said, "we should go costume shopping, like, tomorrow!"

"Come with us Kim!" exclaimed Jenna, catching on, "Please?"

Kim thought for a moment. Shopping was one of her favourite things, and she loved Halloween. Finally, the blonde spoke.

"I'm still mad at you," she said slowly, "but" 

Kim paused for effect, and her friends hearts leapt into their mouths.

"Fine."

Ashley and Jenna looked ecstatic, like they'd just won the lottery. They were about to start celebrating when Kim said, "One more thing."

They froze, and turned towards her. 

"Yes, Kim?" they chorused in unison.

"Girls," she said, finally meeting their gaze, "How do I look?" 

Normally Kim would have stood up, performed a full twirl, and struck a few poses in front of her friends (and the rest of the cafeteria) to show off her outfit. So when she simply flicked her hair behind her ear, and then pushed her lips together in an exaggerated kissy face, Ashley and Jenna were a little confused. 

Kim, who could barely breathe in the constricting leather jacket, knew exactly what the girls were expecting, but had no intention of even standing up if she didn't have to, let alone posing like a runway model. She flicked her hair again, and looked at them expectantly. 

"Girls?!"

Ashley and Jenna, upon realizing the normal posing routine wasn't coming, hurriedly began complimenting Kim on her makeup, hair, and jewelry, gushing praise like they never had before. Kim simply sat there enjoying it, and waited a full five minutes before her two friends started repeating themselves because they had run out of things to say. Ego sufficiently inflated, Kim promptly told them to shut up, and began finalizing plans for tomorrow's shopping trip. Things were back to normal, or so it seemed


----------



## Britt Reid (Nov 13, 2013)

*Chapter 9*

Kim cut a comic figure as she stood, hands on hips, in front of her wardrobe, trying to decide what to wear. Having just finished her hair and makeup routine, she looked like a glamour model from the neck up, but below that she was still clad in the tank top and boy shorts that she wore to bed. Kim couldn't even pretend that the pajamas fit her anymore, but she continued to wear them because she knew no one would ever see her in them. 

The pale blue tank top had been tight before, but now the stretchy material barely contained her growing breasts, and the spaghetti straps that held it all together looked ready to snap at any moment. Since more material was needed to cover Kim's expanding chest, there was only enough left at the bottom to reach part way down her middle. Kim's soft, round gut bulged out below the hem, and sagged over the waistband of her boy shorts. 

The pink underwear, which was far too small, was riding up Kim's rear, causing about an inch of crack to be visible at the top of her bum. She reached backwards and, absentmindedly picking at the wedgie, examined the contents of her open closet. She knew she had to look good for a day at the mall, but what to wear?

Ordinarily Kim would have picked her outfit out the night before, but instead she had spent the evening gorging herself on pizza and pop. After having eaten a single piece of lettuce at lunch to keep up appearances, she couldn't help but indulge later on. 

Her belly was now feeling the full effects, and it gurgled as Kim took off her pajama top. She ignored it, and put on one of her usual push up bras. They were getting increasingly tight, but with the tightness came ever more impressive cleavage, so Kim didn't mind. She reached into her closet and, somewhat optimistically, decided to first try on an old crop top. She pulled it over her head, but almost immediately found she couldn't even get it down over her breasts. 

Subsequently, she tried a simple black tank top. It fit over her chest, and she pulled the hem down over her stomach, but as soon she let go it slid up, revealing half her belly. Kim groaned, pulled it off, and threw the offending garment to the floor. 

Next, she tried on a pink tracksuit jacket, hoping that the soft velour material would help disguise her stomach. She squeezed her arms into the sleeves, took hold of the zipper, and preemptively sucked in. As she did so, Kim heard another gurgle, and then suddenly a loud fart erupted from her rear. 

"Oh!" she exclaimed, releasing her belly with surprise. It slumped forward heavily, and Kim began to turn red with embarrassment. There was no one around to see, thank goodness, but expelling gas was the realm of smelly losers, not the picture-perfect queen of Westwood High! 

She chided herself, and thought back to the incident where she had had to burp in the empty classroom. No one had seen that either, but she definitely needed to start being more careful. 

Turning her attention back to the track jacket, Kim sucked in again, this time without expelling gas, and pulled the zipper up to just under her breasts, before turning to look in the mirror. Head on, her cleavage looked better than ever, although she noticed a slight pair of love handles developing on her sides. 

Still sucking in, Kim turned sideways to see that the jacket hung down off her breasts, and that there was about an inch of space between the material and her sucked in stomach. She exhaled slowly, and watched with dismay as her chubby gut filled the space, forcing the jacket to ride all the way up to her belly button. 

Kim groaned once again. There was no way she could keep her belly sucked in for an entire shopping trip, and the only thing that could do it for her was the leather jacket, but she couldn't wear the same thing two days in a row. She stood around for a good fifteen minutes, trying to decide what to do.

After much deliberation, Kim finally settled on a puffy winter jacket, the zip-up kind with a furry hood. It would conceal her midsection, and she wouldn't even have to suck in once. Underneath she wore a white cashmere sweater, low cut, and yoga pants once again on the bottom. She would have loved a form-fitting pair of skinny jeans, but any jeans that could fit over her ass would no way in hell button around her belly. 

So yoga pants it was, along with a pair of sneakers that matched her soft sweater. Admiring herself in the mirror, Kim marveled at how the puffiness of the jacket hid her gut, and how she had unzipped it just enough to draw all the attention to her ample chest. 

She checked her Blackberry, and saw 12 texts from Ashley, and 7 missed calls from Jenna. Kim knew she was late, but she had always liked to keep people waiting. After one final look in the mirror, the curvy blonde slung her purse into the crook of her arm and strode out the door.

Kim met Ashley and Jenna at the entrance to the mall, over forty minutes after the time they had agreed upon. Rather than expressing their annoyance, the two suck-ups acted worried.

"Oh my Kim where were you!?" asked Ashley, seemingly concerned, "We thought something might have happened to you on the way here"

"Yeah," added Jenna, "Are you OK?"

"Um, ya girls," replied Kim, acting annoyed, "why, do I not look OK?" 

She puffed out her chest and gave them a familiar expectant look.

Before the flattery could even start, Kim snapped "Save it. Let's go."

She led them through the mall with her nose in the air, knowing that everyone was looking at them, but Kim knew better than to pay any attention to the little people. They arrived at the entrance of their usual classy costume store, and as soon as they entered were approached by a well-dressed, 40-something sales lady.

"Can I help you girls?" she inquired, her voice heavy with an Eastern European accent.

"Um, ya," replied Kim, "We need Halloween costumes."

"Of course," replied the saleswoman, "Everysing at ze front is 10 percent off, and ze rest of ze store eez full price. Do you see anysing you like?"

The three girls looked around, before Kim spotted something bright orange in the corner of her eye.

"That one!" she said, pointing at it with a slightly chubby, well-manicured finger.

"Ah yez, good choice," replied the saleswoman, "very popular vis zee young girls zis year."

The sales lady fetched a small stepladder, before climbing up and retrieving Kim's outfit. Ashley and Jenna craned their necks to get a better look at what their friend had chosen.

It was a convict costume, styled as a mini dress, made entirely of bright orange latex. A zipper ran from the crotch up to the plunging neckline, and it came with a belt styled as a pair of handcuffs. The convict number read 80085: "BOOBS". Kim knew right away it would be perfect.

"And vat size vill you be needing?" asked the saleswoman.

"Small." said Kim automatically.

Ashley and Jenna glanced at one another, but said nothing.

"Our products tend to run a beet tight," said the saleswoman tactfully, eyeing Kim up and down, "I vill give you ze medium az vell, just in case."

Before Kim could respond, she turned back to Ashley and Jenna and said, "You girls continue to look, I vill set your friend up in a dressing room."

Turning back to Kim, who was a little shocked by the size comment, she beckoned with one finger. "Come vis me."

Kim, without so much as a glance at Ashley and Jenna, obliged, and began to follow the saleswoman to one of the change rooms at the back of the store.

*Chapter 10*

"Call me if you need anysing," said the saleswoman as they neared the changing rooms.

"I'm sure I'll be fine," replied Kim smugly as she entered the closest one.

"As you please, mi" 

Kim cut the saleswoman off by practically closing the door in her face. She set the two costumes down on the bench provided, and took off her jacket. She hadn't bothered sucking in at all with it on, and now she tried to ignore how her potbelly bulged out of her clothes as she took them off. 

Standing in her bra and panties, Kim picked up the small sized convict costume and unzipped the front, before stepping into the dress. She wiggled it up her thighs, but as soon as it reached the bottom of her growing rear, the latex material got firmly stuck. Kim tugged hard, but the bottom of the dress could only stretch so much, and she gave up, turning hesitantly to look in the mirror.

Frankly, she looked ridiculous, even by her recent standards. The lower part of the dress was stretched to its limit around her upper thighs and lower ass, digging into Kim's skin as the rest of it hung down around her legs. The latex was stretched so tight it was almost see-through, and she couldn't even move her legs. 

_That saleswoman was right_, she thought to herself, _things do run tight here!_


Conveniently forgetting that she had easily slipped into a small the year before, Kim tugged the dress off and began to pull on the medium. It slid up her thighs, tight, but not too much so, and this time she was able to get it over her ass. She pulled the rest of it over her shoulders from the back, and managed to squeeze her arms into the short sleeves. She turned once again to look in the mirror.

The bottom of the dress barely reached over her ass, with the hem just touching the back of her legs. Kim thought that part was perfect. Not so perfect, however, was the way her soft, round beer gut hung out between the two halves of the open dress. 

"OK," she whispered to herself, "let's do this."

Pulling her stomach in, Kim began to tug the zipper upwards. It moved, little by little, and each time it got stuck she would suck in a little harder, her face growing increasingly red as she did so. After straining for what felt like an eternity, Kim had managed to pull the zipper up to her belly button, but several rolls of fat had formed above it due to all the compression. Just then came a sudden knock at the door.

"Is everysing all right Miss?" called the saleswoman's voice.

Struggling for breath, Kim managed to call back, "Yes, everything's fine! Don't come in!"

Turning her attention back to the dress, Kim began to pull on the zipper again, while hunching over and pushing the rolls of fat downwards with her free hand. Beads of sweat began to roll down her forehead, and she gritted her teeth, trying desperately to stuff herself into the dress. She pushed down on the fat with all her might, while simultaneously pulling the zipper upwards with her other hand, sucking in for dear life. She let out a loud grunt of exertion, straining and struggling harder than she ever had before.

Just then, the door opened. 

Kim turned, shocked, and her mouth fell open in surprise. There was the saleslady, peering in at her with a look of slight confusion in her eyes.

And there was Kim, hunched over and out of breath, sweating and red faced, visibly trying to stuff her stomach flab into the dress with her hands, all while desperately sucking in as hard as she possibly could. Her mouth was hanging wide open, and a look of shock was frozen on her face. The queen of Westwood High was lost for words, and could only turn an even deeper shade of red.

The saleswoman, however, did not seem perturbed. The look of confusion in her eyes was quickly replaced by one of recognition and slight amusement. 

"I know just vat you need." she said matter-of-factly.

Kim, frozen in her awkward position and somehow still holding her belly in, could only stammer, "I- I- I-" 

"I'll be right back." said the saleswoman, calmly closing the door.

Kim collapsed onto the bench, shocked and embarrassed, trying to catch her breath. In its relaxed state, her belly seeped out of the dress, pushing the zipper back down, only adding to the humiliation. How could that woman How could she walk in like that she had seen she had seen everything! 

Sitting in stunned silence, Kim thought about what would happen if word got out. Her, Kim, the girl with the perfect... well, everything not fitting into her dress! Imagine what people would think! She stared bleakly at the wall, still slumped on the bench, and then before she knew it there was another knock at the door.

Again without invitation, the saleswoman entered the change room and quickly shut the door behind her. Kim looked down, and tried halfheartedly to suck in, before resorting to covering her stomach with her hands.

"Oh don't bozzer," said the saleswoman, "I know your type but I have something zat can help you"

"Help me?" said Kim, still flustered, "what are you"

"Stand up." commanded the saleswoman, cutting her off.

Kim, unused to being given orders, obeyed without thinking.

"Zis," said the saleswoman, pressing something into Kim's hands, "it vill help to hide your ah situation."

Kim looked down. It was a package like the one the costumes were kept in, but the label read "Waist-Slimming Girdle: Industrial Strength".

"A g-g-g-girdle?" stammered Kim, " I don't need a"

"Turn around," commanded the saleswoman, again cutting her off.

Still quite shaken up, Kim complied. The saleswoman took the package out of her hands, opened it, and wrapped the girdle around Kim's waist.

"Now suck in."

In a daze, Kim pulled her belly inwards, still tired from before.

"Harder!" said the saleswoman, "like you vere before!"

Again, Kim complied, and then felt the girdle tightening around her middle. She heard a zipper go up, and then somehow, it got even tighter. It was tighter even than the leather jacket had been, and Kim was having trouble breathing.

"And now for ze dress" said the saleswoman, sounding almost impatient. She helped Kim into the costume, and then, motioning to the zipper, said, "Try it now."

Kim pulled, and the zipper slid smoothly over the white material of the girdle, and then up and over her breasts.

"Now you look," said the saleswoman, turning Kim to face the mirror.

Kim's eyes widened as she saw her transformed figure. From the front, her waist was as thin as it had once been, yet her hips, ass and chest remained larger than ever, creating an incredible silhouette. She nudged the zipper downwards, exposing more cleavage, and the saleswoman rolled her eyes. Kim, however, was too excited to notice, and struck a pose, quickly regaining her composure. 

She turned sideways, and marveled at her now perfectly flat abdomen, and the way her chest and butt stuck out like two shelves facing in opposite directions. She tossed her hair, and, with her hand on her hip, made a kissy face and struck another pose. 

"Ahem," said the saleswoman, handing her the handcuff-belt. It buckled around Kim's newly cinched waist with ease, and she continued to admire herself in the mirror, before the saleswoman interrupted, "I trust Miss is satisfied?"

"Umm, yes" replied Kim slowly, still posing, while picturing how sexy she would look on Halloween.

"You will take it zen?" asked the saleswoman, already knowing the answer, "erm bose of zem?

"Yes" came the reply, and then Kim had an idea. "The uh undergarment. I want to wear it out of here." 

Why should she wait until Halloween to show off her figure?

"I understand Miss," said the saleswoman, "but first, let me show you how it vorks."

Kim took off the dress, and the saleswoman demonstrated to her how to remove the girdle, how to put it back on, and how to use the zipper and the clasps to achieve maximum tightness. By the end of it, Kim was again visibly short of breath.

"You vill get used to ze breazing." said the saleswoman, "anysing else Miss?"

"Make sure it doesn't show up on the bill," said Kim, her confidence growing with every passing minute. She couldn't have Ashley and Jenna knowing about this, or anyone else for that matter.

"Zat can be arranged. See you at ze checkout." 

With that, the saleswoman promptly exited the change room, closing the door behind her.

Still struggling a little with mobility, Kim slowly put her clothes back on, minus the puffy jacket. She noted with extreme pleasure how the sweater now covered her stomach with ease, reaching down well past the waistband of her pants. She felt like her old self again. Well, minus the constant squeezing on her midsection, and the trouble breathing, but Kim knew she could get used to that. It sure would be worth it.

She strutted out of the change room, walking as sexily as ever. Ashley and Jenna had found costumes too, in considerably less time, but of course said nothing. They asked Kim for her approval; Ashley would be a sexy devil and Jenna a playboy bunny. Kim said fine, able to overlook the fact that she had been a playboy bunny last year, as she was practically giddy with excitement about her new figure. 

The girls bought their costumes, and then celebrated with lunch at the food court, Kim with her renewed self image allowing herself to have a burger combo with fries and a sundae. It was going to be a good Halloween.


----------



## Britt Reid (Nov 13, 2013)

*Chapter 11*

Halloween came around, and Kim, Ashley and Jenna had been invited to a party at a girl named Nicki's house. Nicki's parents were never around, and she hosted parties all the time, everyone who was anyone at Westwood High would be there. The girls spent the day at Jenna's house getting ready, and then headed out to Nicki's around nine. 

Naturally, they had all made an effort, especially Kim, to look the best out of anyone there. Kim had spent two hours on her hair alone, and it was perfectly straight and shining a radiant gold. 

Everything was going along perfectly until, as the girls were doing their makeup, Kim began to notice, embarrassingly, what looked like the beginnings of a slight double chin. While Ashley and Jenna were in the bathroom, she quickly searched online "how to hide a double chin with makeup", and hastily followed a tutorial she found YouTube. 

Hoping no one would notice, Kim ended up using more makeup all over, especially around her eyes, for that extra sultry look and to draw attention away from her softening chin. She had painted her nails bright pink, and was wearing an assortment of sparkling jewelry, including her KIM necklace. The vain blonde loved her girly accessories, and had always considered them an important part of her image.

Kim had strapped on her new girdle as tightly as she could, but squeezing herself into the convict costume, even with the girdle on, had proven somewhat more difficult than it had in the store. Once she finally got it on, the bottom of the dress barely covered the curvature of her ass, and if her hips happened to sway a little too much as she walked (Kim made sure they did), the hem would ride up and give anyone watching a little peek at her bottom. 

To avoid panty lines, she wore a thong, and with it a matching black push up bra. Kim's tanned breasts ballooned out in front of her, and, to her complete delight, jiggled slightly as she walked. The neckline of the dress scooped down to reveal deep cleavage, and the zipper required constant adjustment; it could hardly go five minutes without sliding downwards to reveal even more cleavage. 

Despite the voluptuousness of her chest and bum, Kim's midsection appeared to be completely flat and firm, thanks to the marvelous new girdle. She had gotten used to wearing it, more or less, and so was able to top the outfit off with a pair of black heels and the handcuff-belt that came with the costume. The five-inch heels exaggerated Kim's strut as she walked, and her posture as she stood, making her breasts and rear all the more noticeable.

At the party, the girls danced, drank, took pictures, flirted with boys, and gossiped with other girls. As the night wore on, they grew increasingly drunk, and after yet another round of shots, Jenna noticed something across the room. 

"Look," she whispered to Kim, "it's Melanie"

Melanie Thomas was Kim's sworn enemy at Westwood, and the closest thing she had to a rival in terms of popularity. Despite having remarkably similar personalities, the two girls hated each other, and had competed through out the years to be at the top of the social ladder. 

Kim had been totally dominant, until earlier in the year Melanie had announced that she would be running for Prom Queen. Until then, everyone had assumed that Kim would win easily, but as it stood now one couldn't be so sure.

Melanie seemed to have spotted Kim as well, and was making her way across the room, flanked by her two best friends, Britney and Stacy.

"Brace yourselves girls," whispered Kim, as the two parties squared up.

Melanie put her hands on her hips and struck an aggressive pose, before saying, equally aggressively, "So, Kim, you still think you can win Prom Queen, competing against me?"

Kim looked her competition up and down. Melanie was shorter than Kim, with darker skin, and had curly brown hair that reached a little past her shoulders. She had a toned, athletic body, with large breasts and a firm ass. She was wearing a two-piece referee costume, which consisted of a striped crop top and matching short shorts. Ample cleavage was on display, as were tanned legs, but what Kim noticed most about the outfit was how it showed off Melanie's lean, toned stomach. 

Impressively, the shorter girl was sporting what looked like the hint of a six-pack. Kim was incredibly jealous, but tried her best not to let it show. She thrust out her chest, and put a light hand on her stomach, making sure the girdle was still holding everything in place.

"Come on Melanie, you don't really think you can beat me, do you? These people practically, like, worship me," said Kim, gesturing to the partygoers around them, "Everyone knows I'm the most popular girl in school, and the hottest. I deserve to be Prom Queen." 

The girls were drunk, and it was causing them to be both more aggressive and more arrogant than usual.

"Most popular? Maybe, like, for now," replied Melanie, "but you haven't been looking so hot lately, have you Kim?" 

"Um, excuse me?" said Kim indignantly, "I don't know what you're talking about" 

"You heard me," said Melanie, emboldened by the alcohol. She reached out with one finger and prodded Kim's middle. "What exactly are you hiding under there anyway?"

Kim, feeling increasingly drunk, and nervous that her girdle might be exposed, overreacted by exclaiming loudly "How dare you!" before pulling back her arm and slapping Melanie cleanly across the face.

"Bitch!" cried Melanie, holding her cheek. She spun around, picked up the nearest glass of punch, and promptly threw it in Kim's face, before turning once again and storming off, closely followed by her two friends.

Ashley and Jenna, standing on either side of Kim, couldn't believe what had just happened. It had been years since someone had stood up to Kim, let alone do something like throw a drink on her! 

They took a moment to process everything, before turning to look at their friend. Kim, always the drama queen, was standing stock still, her eyes shut, fists clenched, and mouth hanging wide open. Sticky red punch covered her face and neck; dripping slowly down her body, while several ice cubes appeared to be sliding down her cleavage. 

In her drunken state, Kim craved attention even more than usual, and was doing her best to make a scene. For maximum effect, she waited a few more seconds, before blinking slowly and then unclenching her fists.

"Aaaaaauuuugh!" she shrieked dramatically, wringing her hands, "My makeup! It's ruined!"

She began to frantically fan her face, but despite her best efforts, the layers upon layers of carefully applied makeup were quickly becoming an utter mess.

After a minute or so of exaggerated fanning, Kim reached into her purse and pulled out her mirror. She took one look, before letting out another drunken squeal.

"Girls!" she exclaimed, trying her best to sound distraught, "I can't do this! We have to go!"

Kim covered her face with her hands, and stumbled, as fast as one can in five-inch heels, out of the party and on to the street, with Ashley and Jenna following diligently behind.

*Chapter 12*

Once they were out on the street, Kim's stomach began to growl. She turned to her two friends and announced, "Girls, I'm hungry! We're going to McDonalds!" 

With that she abruptly turned to march up the street. Ashley and Jenna shared a look, but said nothing, and began to follow behind. Kim was too drunk to focus on anything other than her hunger cravings, and as she walked her outfit became increasingly disheveled, the bottom of the dress riding up her backside and the zipper on the front sliding further and further down.

After only a few dozen feet, Kim's steps began to falter, and soon her haughty strut devolved into little more than a drunken stumble. Then, without warning, there was a loud SNAP!, Kim lost her balance, and suddenly found herself sitting flat on her ass in the middle of the sidewalk. Luckily, due to the expanding bulk of her increasingly bulbous rear end, everything but Kim's dignity survived the fall unhurt.

Ashley and Jenna rushed to her side, and begin to inquire if she was OK, but Kim was focused on only one thing.

"I'm fine girlsshh," she slurred, trying to stand back up, "I just wanna go to McDonaldsshhh"

Struggling, with her dress sliding up to reveal her thong and her breasts practically popping out of her top, Kim managed to get herself into a squatting position. She swayed for a moment, before losing balance again, and then promptly fell back on her ass with a grunt of surprise.

Ashley and Jenna shared another look, and Ashley began, "Kim, I don't think now's the time"

"Ya girl," added Jenna, "we should really get you home"

"Noooo!" whined Kim, still on the ground, "I want McDonalds!" 

With that, she crossed her arms and began to pout.

Ashley sighed, and surveyed the situation. She knew Kim well enough to know that if the pampered blonde didn't get what she wanted, they would never get her home. But Kim was in no state to go anywhere, let alone a crowded restaurant in the middle of the night. She was so drunk she could barely stand, her face and chest were covered in punch and smudged makeup, one heel was broken, and her costume looked to be having about three different "wardrobe malfunctions" all at the same time.

"Ok." said Ashley authoritatively, "Jenna, you go to McDonalds. I'll take Kim home, and you can meet us there." 

She turned to look down at Kim, "Is that OK Kim?"

"Fiiiineee," slurred Kim, "as long as I get to eeaaaat"

Ashley and Jenna took off Kim's heels, adjusted her dress, and then Ashley put the blonde's arm over her shoulder and helped her up. They started off towards Kim's house, as Jenna headed to McDonalds in the other direction.

Once Ashley and Kim finally reached the house, Ashley was exhausted. She had practically carried Kim the entire way, and the walk had taken more than twice as long as it should have. Along the way, Kim had seemingly forgotten about her hunger pangs, and was now complaining about how her stomach hurt. The liquid in Kim's belly had made her extremely bloated, but the girdle was still strapped on tightly, and so was causing her a lot of discomfort.

"Kim, your parents aren't home, right?" asked Ashley, as they reached the front door.

"No..." replied Kim, reaching down her cleavage to fish out a key. Grimacing, with one hand on her stomach, she stood swaying for about thirty seconds, trying unsuccessfully to fit the key into the lock. Finally, Ashley stepped in, grabbed the key, and opened the door.

Kim stumbled inside, holding her stomach, and immediately hurried into the living room. She was desperate to get some relief, and, without thinking, called out drunkenly, "Ashley, come in here and help me take off my girdle!"

Ashley wasn't sure she'd heard properly, and waited a minute before following Kim into the living room. The lights were on, and when Ashley saw her friend standing in the center of the room, she couldn't believe her eyes.

Kim was swaying slowly back and forth, standing only in her underwear, with the latex dress cast aside. She had both arms reached behind her back, and her chubby fingers were fumbling clumsily with the claspings of what was unmistakably a shiny, white, waist-cinching girdle.

Ashley was shocked, and lost for words. But Kim, close to blackout drunk, took no notice.

"Don't just stand there!" she slurred hotly, "Help me!"

Ashley slowly moved forward, positioning herself behind Kim, and began to examine the back of the girdle. Under Kim's increasingly agitated direction, she undid various hooks and clasps, feeling the tension in the material mounting. Soon, only the main zipper remained. 

"Almost there," she muttered to the drunken Kim, and with one quick motion pulled the zipper downwards.

The two halves of the zipper sprang apart, and there was a huge release of pressure as Kim's enormous, bloated gut exploded outward. The girdle flew several feet in the air, landing on the couch, and Kim let out a long sigh of relief. 

"Aaaahhhhhh," she said, cradling her swollen gut with both hands, "that's sooo much better" 

Seemingly ignoring Ashley's complete astonishment, Kim waddled, gut and all, into the kitchen, and took a bag of potato chips out of the cupboard. She walked back into the living room, stopped, then let out a large burp, and sat down heavily on the couch. Kim sighed again, this time with pleasure, and put a handful of chips into her mouth, chewing methodically.

Ashley couldn't believe her eyes. Kim had gone from being the hottest girl at the party, the belle of the ball and every inch the future Prom Queen, to a fat, slovenly pig, in only a matter of minutes.

She continued to stare in disbelief, as Kim put away handful after handful of salty potato chips. After a few minutes, she heard the front door open, and Jenna's voice call from down the hall, "Hey, I didn't know what to get, so I just got a cheeseburger meal, but then they gave me some other people's food too, so I"

As Jenna reached the doorway to the living room, she stopped dead in her tracks, and the words stuck in her throat. Her eyes widened, and she blinked several times, to make sure she wasn't seeing things. 

Kim was slumped on the couch, in nothing but her bra and thong, slowly devouring a bag of chips in a drunken stupor. Her fingers and lips were covered in salt and oil, and some of the chip residue was sticking to the dried punch on her face and chest. Kim's swollen stomach curved out below her breasts, like that of a heavily pregnant woman, and her belly was so heavy and bloated that it was actually resting in her lap. 

Her chubby thighs pressed together as she sat, and from where Jenna was standing it looked as if Kim would soon have a noticeable second chin. And what was that beside her? Some kind of undergarment? Jenna looked at Ashley, and saw the same look of shock in her friend's eyes. 

Kim, having now finished the bag of chips, appeared totally oblivious to it all. 

"Do you have the food" she mumbled at Jenna.

"Uh, ya, here" said Jenna, and Kim snatched the paper bag out of her hand. As Kim began to unwrap the McDonald's, Ashley and Jenna convened in the corner of the room.

"What is going on?" whispered Jenna, rightfully confused.

"I don't know!" replied Ashley in an equally hushed tone, "We just, like, got back here, and then she made me help her take that thing off, and then she burped, and then she just started eating!"

"Chips?" said Jenna with disgust, "Ew!"

"I know!" hissed Ashley, "and look at her now!"

They turned back to look at Kim, and saw was an almost unrecognizable glutton, with a burger in one hand and a handful of fries in the other. She took a messy bite of the burger, and then stuffed the fries into her mouth, chewing noisily. Grease and ketchup covered Kim's mouth and fingers, and was dripping down onto her breasts and belly. She stopped eating momentarily, let out a loud fart, and then continued on with her drunken binge.

Jenna gasped, and Ashley's mouth dropped open in horror, as they shared a look of absolute disgust.

It took a second before either of them could say anything, and the Jenna whispered, "But how did she look so good at the party?"

"That thing... beside her," replied Ashley, pointing to the girdle, "it's a corset, or a girdle, or something it, like, sucks all the fat in, and makes her look skinny"

"A girdle!" squeaked Jenna, giggling, "I think my grandma used to wear one of those, in like, the 30's"

"Sshhh!" hissed Ashley, "this isn't funny! How can Kim win Prom Queen looking like that!?"

"Come on," sniggered Jenna, "it is a little funny I mean, Kim, of all people... getting fat and then wearing a girdle to hide it" 

"Huh, yeah," chuckled Ashley, finally seeing some humour in the situation, "And she always used to bug us about our weight"

They looked over at Kim again, and saw that the bloated blonde, having finished all the food, including three burgers and two orders of fries, was passed out on the couch, snoring softly, her belly looking bigger than ever.

"Well, what are we going to do?" wondered Jenna aloud.

"I don't know," replied Ashley, "normally Kim decides everything"

After much deliberation, the girls decided to clean Kim up and put her to bed. They managed to get rid of most of the traces of her binge, and were hoping that their friend wouldn't remember any of it in the morning. 

Jenna tucked Kim in, and Ashley placed the girdle and the latex dress beside her bed, trying to make it look like Kim had taken them off herself. As Jenna threw away one final McDonalds wrapper, Ashley turned off the lights and closed Kim's door, before the girls exited through the front door. They walked home, both still dumbstruck by what they had seen, and both wondering what would be in store for them at school the next day.


----------



## Britt Reid (Nov 13, 2013)

*Chapter 13*

Kim awoke the next morning with a throbbing headache and a dry mouth, remembering nothing from the night before. After a long shower, she got dressed in a daze, and chose a simple pink tank top and a pair of blue skinny jeans, along with, of course, her trusty girdle strapped on tightly underneath. Nursing her hangover, she looked in the mirror and noticed again, discomfortingly, the bulge of fat becoming visible under her chin. 

She applied several layers of foundation, and then liberally slathered on the rest of her makeup in a vain attempt to cover it up. Ignoring the fact that her face was now several shades darker than the rest of her body, Kim found, to her frustration, that the stubborn double chin was still somewhat visible. 

She moved her head towards the mirror, jutting out her chin, and it disappeared. The vain blonde sighed; this would have to do. She threw on some jewelry, along with a pair of flats, and grabbed her favourite Ray Bans and her purse on the way out the door. Kim adjusted her girdle one last time, and, trying to remember to keep her chin out, headed off to school.

The first part of the day passed uneventfully, and Kim's headache slowly receded throughout the morning's classes. By the time lunch came around, she was feeling much better, and her, Ashley, and Jenna bought their lunches before heading to their usual table in the middle of the cafeteria. 

Desperate to keep up appearances, Kim had ordered nothing but a plain green salad. However, she was unable to resist completely, and had doused the entire thing in creamy ranch dressing, something that had not gone unnoticed by her two friends. They of course said nothing, and instead began lunch with the usual gossip. Kim, lost in her ranch soaked salad, was only half listening, until the conversation moved on to Melanie and their rival clique.

"You know," said Ashley, "Stacy's been looking a bit, um, thicker lately"

"Oh you're so right!" replied Jenna, "I thought I noticed something different about her"

Stacy, one of Melanie's two best friends, had always struggled with her weight, particularly around her middle. As a result, she had often been the target of Kim's merciless teasing. The two girls looked across the cafeteria, and saw Stacy sitting up very straight with her chest out, and one hand placed nervously on her stomach. Kim, however, took little notice, as she too busy filling her mouth with another forkful of salad and dressing.

"Totally," said Ashley, "she looks really uncomfortable."

"Haha, yeah," laughed Jenna, with a glance at Kim, "she should start watching what she eats..."

"You know," replied Ashley, lowering her voice, "I heard she actually had to start wearing a girdle to hold her stomach in"

At the sound of the word "girdle", Kim's eyes widened, her fork froze in mid-air, and she drew her breath in sharply. Due to the sudden intake of air, and her mouth being full of food, she began to choke slightly. For several seconds, the stuck up blonde could only splutter and wheeze, becoming increasingly red-faced, as a slew of panicky thoughts raced through her head.

Did she just say girdle? I haven't heard anything about Stacy wearing one

_But mine

Do they know!? Oh my, they know!

No that's impossible they can't know no one knows about it right?

What if they found out 

What if everyone found out

That would just be_

Ashley and Jenna looked on, trying not to let their amusement show, as Kim was finally able to swallow with a loud gulp. Gasping for air, she quickly began to denounce Stacy, trying to act as if nothing had happened.

"Ha, yeah, Stacy has always been a fatass," said Kim cruelly, massaging her throat, "I'm not surprised she's had to resort to a, um, girdle to hide it that chunky bitch should try hitting the gym some time"

She looked over at Stacy again, slowly regaining her composure, and remarked, "Seriously girls, how can Melanie expect to win Prom Queen with a fattie like that for a friend?"

For a second there was no response, as Ashley and Jenna were still trying to hide the fact that they were thoroughly enjoying seeing Kim squirm. Irritated, the blonde turned back to them, with the usual expectant look on her face, and they sprang into action.

"Oh yeah you're totally right," said Ashley, playing along, "Stacy should really go on a diet or something"

"Seriously," added Jenna, "a girdle to hold her fat in how embarrassing for her"

Kim nodded slightly, tight lipped, before touching up her makeup, and then quickly changed the subject.

Several hours later, on the bus, Ashley and Jenna were having a field day recounting the day's events.

"Did you see her start choking when I said girdle?" snickered Ashley, "she looked sooooooo uncomfortable"

"Yeah," came the reply, "and she went all bug-eyed too" 

Jenna did her best Kim impression, putting on a faux shocked face and grabbing her throat, before collapsing into a fit of giggles. 

Giggling as well, Ashley continued, "And what was up with her makeup? Talk about cakeface"

"Ha! You're so right her face was like, orange sorry sweetie but five pounds of concealer isn't gonna hide that double chin"

"And did you see the way she was sticking her head forward! Maybe that girdle's tightness is affecting her brain"

Laughing together, the two girls surprised themselves by how open they were about discussing their friend. Before, it had always been blasphemy to criticize Kim, even when she wasn't around. But after seeing the snobby, self-important blonde gorging herself on Halloween, and earlier that day reduced to a spluttering mess at the sound of a single word, they felt a new sense of freedom and power.

Kim, on the other hand, was having a terrible time. She had spent the whole rest of the day obsessing over her girdle, constantly checking to make sure that it wasn't showing through her clothes. She felt full and bloated from lunch. The fact that she had been sucking down sugary pop all through last period certainly wasn't helping as she began to walk home. With every step it felt like the girdle was getting tighter, and even more so as she relived the events that had transpired during lunch.

Surely Ashley and Jenna didn't know her secret? After all, how could they, she had been so careful. Hopefully no one had noticed her reaction when they started talking about it, people might start getting ideas If even the slightest rumour started, there was no way Kim would be voted Prom Queen and that was out of the question! She had to be Prom Queen; it had been her dream, for like, forever To stand up on stage and bask in the applause of the whole school To be recognized as the most desirable, most popular girl out of everyone 

Kim knew she was already both of these things, but she wanted so badly for it to be official, for the whole world to know Especially that bitch Melanie She really thinks she can win? Ha, she'll probably start crying when they announce the true winner

These thoughts continued all along the walk, until Kim reached her doorstep, and snapped back to reality. Suddenly, she felt the extreme tightness of the girdle around her bloated middle once again, and was desperate to get inside and relieve the pressure. 

Once inside, Kim closed the door behind her, and locked it just to be sure. Eager to get some relief, she then pulled up her shirt, undid the clasps on the girdle, and then opened the zipper. Her belly burst free, sagging out in front of her, as she sighed with relief and proceeded to take several deep breaths. Massaging her swollen gut with one hand, Kim reached down and popped the button open on her jeans, then unzipped the fly. Her stomach expanded even further forward, as she let out another long sigh of relief. 

Leaving the girdle on the floor, and setting down her purse, Kim waddled slowly into the kitchen, still rubbing her distended stomach. With her tank top rolled up, and her pants undone, belly hanging freely, she stood with her hands on her hips in front of the cupboard, trying to decide what to eat. 

Kim burped suddenly, and then hiccupped, and felt her stomach shrink slightly. She hardly noticed, as the burping didn't bother her anymore, it happened far too often to get upset about. The flatulence on the other hand, that was a different story

After considering the options, Kim grabbed a bag of popcorn from the cupboard and headed up to her room. Sitting on her bed, she set her laptop on her lap, and the bag of popcorn beside her. Her belly slumped forward onto her lap, but she ignored it, reaching around it for the popcorn. 
Grabbing a handful and stuffing it into her mouth, Kim opened up Facebook with her free hand, and froze when she saw the picture at the top of the page.

*Chapter 14*

It was a full body photo of Melanie, taken in the mirror in classic Facebook style, and she was posing provocatively in a tiny purple bikini; hand on hip, ass and chest out, with her abs on full display for all the world to see. As she gazed longingly at Melanie's lean, toned body, Kim tried to ignore the nauseating feeling of jealousy creeping slowly into her stomach. 

She scrolled down to the caption of the picture, and read, "If it was a bikini contest, I'd have already won! Vote Melanie for Prom Queen!" 

Taking a moment to digest what she had just read, Kim's eyes narrowed, and the feeling of jealousy in her gut was quickly replaced by blind rage. How dare Melanie post something like that! The nerve of that girl! 

Kim couldn't believe it, and swallowed her latest mouthful of popcorn with a loud gulp, before slamming the laptop lid down in disgust. The stupid picture already had 27 likes! Shoving her hand into the bag of popcorn, Kim grabbed another handful and stuffed it into her mouth. Chewing furiously, her brain went into overdrive trying to decide how to react to this sudden turn of events.

She thought that Melanie had probably noticed Kim hadn't been posting new pictures of herself recently, at least not as often as she'd used to, and was trying to take advantage of that fact. 

By plastering her body all over Facebook, Melanie could draw attention to herself, and take the spotlight off Kim. It was obviously part of her plan to win over the students of Westwood, and to secure their votes. If the picture alone wasn't enough, then the caption made it clear as day.

Kim was furious, and new something had to be done, so the conceited blonde began to retaliate in the only way she knew how. Angrily, she stripped naked, and dug through her closet to find the skimpiest bikini she owned. It was a tiny red number from Brazil, that had barely fit her before, and had always been saved for special occasions. 

Somehow, she managed to squeeze the top over her breasts, and, almost ripping the seams, forced the bottoms up around her hips. Blocking out everything other than the desire to one-up Melanie, Kim grabbed her camera and positioned herself in front of the mirror. 

Almost automatically, she pursed her lips, brought her free hand up to make a peace sign, stuck out her breasts and bum, and sucked in with all her might. *Click!* Without looking at the outcome, she moved into a second pose; hand on hip, ¾ turn, stomach in, chest out. *Click!* Next, she put on her best pout, bent at the waist, leaned in towards the mirror, and pushed her breasts together. *Click!*

This went on for quite some time, until eventually Kim felt that there must be at least one picture in the bunch that would top Melanie's. Exhausted and short of breath, she collapsed on to her bed, and plugged her camera into the computer. 

While the pictures uploaded, Kim made a quick trip to the kitchen, still in her bikini, returning a few minutes later with a plate of freshly toasted pop tarts. Having calmed down considerably, she began to browse celebrity gossip, and bit into a pop tart. As the sugary taste hit her tongue, Kim sighed with pleasure, and her eyes rolled back in her head. 

Man, did she ever love pop tarts. Midway through her second, the pictures were done, and Kim clicked to view the first one. It opened, and she did a double take.

The first thing she noticed was her midsection. Due to the sucking in, Kim's ribs were slightly visible, albeit through a thick layer of flab. Directly below that, there was a slight inward curve, with creases forming in the fat, under which a sagging, fleshy paunch bulged out from her lower abdomen. Even fully sucked in, Kim's gut was soft, pudgy, and hung out over her waistband. The bikini bottoms were as tight as could be, digging into her hips, and they emphasized her love handles as well as the softness of her thighs. 

At least my ass looks good from this angle, she thought wistfully, as her eyes moved upwards. Kim's chest, having been a tight squeeze in the bikini top before, was now on the verge of exploding out of it. The strings were stretched to their limit, as the tiny red triangles strained to hold Kim's heaving bust. She not only had immense cleavage, but underboob, and sideboob as well. 

Kim's gaze moved higher still, and she gritted her teeth when she saw that her double chin was more noticeable than ever. Pouting was meant to make her face look slimmer, and give the appearance of a defined jaw and cheekbones, but all it did now was make her look like a puffy, bloated duck. She let out a groan of frustration, and clicked to the next picture. They couldn't all be this bad, right?

But again, Kim was not happy with what she saw. The ¾ turn was supposed make her waist look thinner, but even with her stomach sucked in, at an angle, the flabby pooch was as visible as ever. Not only that, but the pose made her ass look huge, with each cheek pressing together, practically swallowing her bikini bottoms. 

Her breasts looked good, at least, if one considered fighting to escape the bikini top at every angle a good look. And the double chin was there again, albeit somewhat lessened because she was turning her head. Frustrated again, Kim clicked to the next picture. 

It was even worse. Leaning towards the mirror had backfired completely; sure her boobs looked big, but her pot belly was the centerpiece of the photo, hanging down below them in the frame. She had never needed to suck in for that pose, she hadn't bothered here, and boy did it show. Her gut hung down so low that it completely blocked her crotch, and it almost looked as if she wasn't wearing any bottoms at all. Ew. There was absolutely no way anyone could ever see those three pictures.

Kim continued to click through the album, still munching on her beloved pop tarts, becoming increasingly agitated as she did so. Ugh! How could there not be a single good photo? She had tried every pose, every angle, and every trick she knew, but there was nothing. 

Particularly aggravating was the prevalence of her double chin, which was making an appearance in almost every shot. To make matters worse, in many of the pictures Kim was sucking in with so much effort that her pout was transformed into a sort of strained, uncomfortable grimace, which, infuriatingly, only served to accentuate her increasingly chubby chin all the more.

_Fine,_ she thought, _I'll do it the hard way. _

Kim fetched her girdle from downstairs, strapped it on, and replaced the bikini with a thong and a push up bra. From her closet she took a black spandex dress, one of her clubbing outfits, and threw it on over top. Moving over to the mirror, she began to pile on the makeup, hoping to disguise her double chin. 

After layer upon layer of foundation, the haughty queen of Westwood applied an excess of lip gloss and eyeshadow, before topping it off with some blush to (hopefully) emphasize her cheekbones. For a final touch, she stuffed some tissue in her bra, and then once again spent the next half hour in front of the mirror, capturing every pose and pout with her camera in hand.

Afterwards, Kim combed through all the photos again, picked out the very best one, and was finally satisfied enough to post it on Facebook. 

Exhausted, she took off her clothes, and flopped on to her bed. Being the most popular girl at school was hard work! Lying sprawled on her back, working her way through another pop tart, Kim drifted slowly off to sleep.

A few hours later, Kim was awoken unceremoniously by the sound of her cell phone vibrating. Groggily opening her eyes, she reached up with one chubby, heavily manicured hand to wipe the drool from her chin. With her other hand, Kim fumbled with her Blackberry, squinting to see what the disturbance was. It was a text from Jenna, that read, "ummm kim you might want to check your facebook". 

_Ugh,_ thought Kim, _she probably wants me to like her new status, or something _

Brushing crumbs off her chest and belly, Kim flipped open her laptop, and refreshed Facebook. The first thing she saw, however, was not a status update from Jenna, but another post from Melanie, cross-posted from her twitter. It read:

"Girls, you're not fooling anyone when you suck in your stomach for a picture #Breathe #EveryoneCanTell #LayOffThePopTartsSweetie "

As Kim read the last part, her heart skipped a beat. She stared for a moment, and read it again. 

"Lay off the Pop Tarts sweetie"

She continued to stare, and felt her heart rate slowly beginning to increase.

Melanie wasn't be talking about her right?

She couldn't be

How could she know

Just then, out of the corner of her eye, Kim noticed something on her bed. It was the plate, now empty, that she had been using earlier for the pop tarts.

Her heart beating faster still, she frantically scrolled down the page, back to the picture she had posted only a few hours ago. It was a fairly standard fare; Kim had done the ¾ turn again, but with the girdle on this time, and had made sure to stick her head forward to hide the double chin. Her cleavage looked incredible in the black dress, and for a moment she could only admire herself. 

But then, she saw it. Behind her in the mirror, sitting on the edge of her bed, was the half eaten plate of pop tarts, clearly visible for all the world to see.

Kim was stunned. Her heart pounding in her chest, she sat there, staring at the screen in disbelief. Her lower lip, thick with gloss, began to tremble, and she felt a single bead of sweat roll down her brow.

Haltingly, she scrolled back up to Melanie's post. 

It had over 40 likes. There were comments too, but Kim couldn't bring herself to read them. 

Ever so slowly, she scrolled back down to her picture. 

4 likes. 

The sweat was pouring down now, causing the layers of carefully applied makeup to smudge, and run down her face. Kim knew she couldn't delete the picture now; that would just make her look even worse. It wouldn't matter anyways, by now everyone would have seen it. She was helpless, with no idea what to do. The prissy blonde gritted her teeth, as pure, white hot anger welled up inside her. Furious, she clenched her fists, and raised her gaze skyward.

"AAAAAUUUUUGGGGGHHHHHH!!!"


----------



## Britt Reid (Nov 13, 2013)

*Chapter 15*

Several weeks went by, and Kim continued to gain weight, albeit much more slowly than before. She had managed, with a great deal of difficulty, to cut down somewhat on her eating, particularly the junk food binges. The girdle stayed on whenever she went out in public, and she continued to squeeze herself into the same tiny outfits as before. 

Although a small part of her had to accept that she had gained weight (stuffing oneself into a girdle every morning will do that), she was still convinced that no one else had noticed, and her stuck-up attitude remained the same. She was as haughty as ever, completely self-absorbed, and vain practically to the point of delusion. 

As the end of the year neared, along with Prom, Kim was becoming increasingly certain that she would be crowned Queen at the end of it all. Strutting pompously around the school as if she'd already won, she was seemingly becoming more and more snobby with each passing day.

Along with this, Kim had Ashley and Jenna back under her complete control. There hadn't been any "incidents" since Kim's facebook pop tart fiasco, and her increasingly domineering behaviour had the poor girls wrapped tightly around her finger once again. Melanie hadn't been causing any problems either of late, that upstart little bitch.

Pleased with the way things were going, Kim took a moment to check her makeup as she approached the double doors to the main hall of Westwood High. Ashley and Jenna, flanking her a couple steps behind, copied their friend, taking a moment to plump up their lips or add a bit of blush. With her eyes still fixated on the makeup mirror, Kim reached down with one hand, and, covertly (she hoped) patted lightly around her waist to make sure everything was still in place. 

Satisfied, she snapped the mirror shut, and took a deep breath (not too deep!), before flinging open the double doors and stepping into the hall. As usual, it was packed full of students, hustling and bustling around and getting ready for their morning classes. 

Directly in front of Kim was a small, mousy looking girl with messy hair and thick glasses. Kim wrinkled her nose in disgust, before exclaiming loudly, "Get out of my way, loser!" 

In her four-inch heels, Kim towered over the frightened student, and from her position the shorter girl could hardly see the face behind Kim's heaving bust. However, she knew immediately who it was, and quickly jumped out of the way to avoid any further humiliation. 

Kim smiled smugly, inwardly congratulating herself on the dramatic entrance, as Ashley and Jenna snickered loudly behind her. With that, the three of them began their customary strut down the hall. Kim felt all eyes on her, and the crowd parted like the red sea, as jaws dropped, eyes bulged, and the student body looked on with a mixture of jealousy, fear, admiration, and pure sexual attraction.

Above the high heels, Kim had forced herself into the tightest pair of jeans that would still fit her. The dark blue denim was so skintight that it actually constricted her movement, and she was having to try harder than usual to sway her hips and stick out her ass. 

In the morning, once she had finally got them on, Kim had made a mental note to avoid the transition between sitting and standing as much as possible, as the jeans made the whole process arduous and extremely uncomfortable. On top she wore a purple button up blouse, unbuttoned to reveal deep cleavage, and over it a black v neck sweater with argyle patterning. The blouse had barely fit over her breasts, and the bottom didn't reach the waistband of her jeans, so she had been forced to wear the sweater on top to cover the gap. It clung to her figure almost as tightly as the jeans, and Kim had made sure to fluff up the edges of the blouse inside the v neck to draw even more attention to her cleavage. 

Her hair was, as always, immaculately done, and it cascaded down her back with a silky golden sheen. She had on matching earrings and bracelets, her namesake necklace, and a shiny, fake purple nail adorning each finger. 

Kim was seemingly under the impression that the more makeup she used, the thinner her face looked. As a result, she had absolutely caked it on, in a desperate attempt to hide the bulge of fat emerging under her chin. Her face looked several shades darker than the rest of her body, and slightly orange, and maybe a little thinner from the right angle. 

Even by her standards, Kim looked far too dolled up for a day at school. But she, of course, thought she looked perfect, and a conceited arrogance emitted from her every pore as she made her way down the hall.

As girls reached the door of their classroom, Kim stopped, and led them through one final makeup check, before striding in through the doorway. The girls sat down in the centre of class, and Kim made sure to ease herself into her seat very, very slowly. She tried to look as natural as possible, but couldn't help grimacing as the waistband of her jeans dug painfully into her flesh. 

As always, Ashley and Jenna took the seats on either side of their friend. Kim wasn't in the mood for conversation, and spent the time until class started fiddling with her phone, or primping the edges of her blouse around her cleavage. Ashley and Jenna took note of this, and kept themselves busy. Soon enough, the rest of the students entered, including Melanie and her friends, and the class began.

Half an hour passed uneventfully, and Kim was bored out of her mind, until suddenly there was a soft knock at the door. Everyone's head turned towards the sound, including the teacher's, to see William, one of the students from the prom's organizing committee, standing in the doorway with a sheepish look on his face.

"Sorry to interrupt your class, Mrs. Watson, but we're supposed to go around and give a short announcement about the upcoming prom..."

Mrs. Watson was an old fashioned sort, and grumbled under her breath, but she knew the rules, "Fine, William, you have 5 minutes. And not a second more."

The elderly woman grudgingly took a seat at her desk, as the enthusiastic William took centre stage. He began to blather on about the organization committee, and Kim zoned in and out, but upon hearing the word "queen" she perked up and began to listen attentively.

William went over the selection process, a standard, majority wins vote, and he explained how the finalists would line up on stage before the winner was crowned. Prom queen had always been a big deal at Westwood, and the coronation was done in a large auditorium that seated the entire school. He then went on to say, gesturing to Melanie and Kim, "I believe we even have two of our lovely candidates in the classroom with us right now! Melanie, Kim, why don't you stand up for us!"

All eyes centered on the two girls, and Kim put on her best fake smile, sticking out her chin and chest, but she was hesitant to get out of her seat.

Melanie, on the other hand, jumped up energetically, beaming at the class, and began to perform a cutesy routine of posing and waving. Infuriatingly, the brown haired girl was wearing a cropped belly shirt, proudly showing off her tanned, lean stomach for everyone to see. 

If there was one thing that Kim missed from before her gain, it was being able to display her midsection. Jealousy aside, Kim was irritated that Melanie was stealing the spotlight, and knew she had to try and match her rival. Wary of the tightness of her jeans, Kim stood up carefully, using both hands for support, and began to mimic Melanie, posing and preening in true Prom Queen fashion. 

Then suddenly, from the back of the class, an exaggerated clearing of the throat was heard, before a voice called out, "Cough! Cakeface! Ahem!", and several people started snickering.

"WHO SAID THAT?!" hissed Kim, bristling with anger as she whipped around. Her eyes narrowed, and she glared around the room, searching for the perpetrator. She looked intently over the faces of her classmates, but, much to her dismay, Kim soon realized that that there were far too many giggling and laughing faces to single anyone out. Furious, she continued to glare, but they continued to giggle. How dare they laugh at her! 

Seething, Kim turned around once more, only to see that she was the only one still standing. Melanie had since sat back down, and Mrs. Watson was motioning for William to wrap it up. Upon realizing this, Kim's anger began to turn to embarrassment. 

Several students were still snickering, but most had turned their attention away from her, and she felt her cheeks begin to go hot under the heavy makeup. Suddenly, she no longer wanted any kind of attention, and, without thinking, sat down rather quickly. As her ass landed forcefully on the seat, there was a faint *POP*, and Kim felt a slight lessening in the tension around her waist. Her eyes widened, as her hands flew instinctively to her girdle, checking that everything was still in place. 

Thankfully, it felt fine, and Kim glanced around to make sure no one was watching, before she looked down to survey the damage. It seemed her girdle had held, but the button on her jeans had not. It had popped off, and was sitting in her lap, as her fly began to slowly inch itself downwards. 

Trying not to panic, she grabbed the button and slipped it into her purse, before covering her crotch with her free hand. Kim looked up again, checking to see if anyone had noticed, but it seemed they were all focused on Mrs. Watson, even Ashley and Jenna. Kim sat there for a moment, thanking her lucky stars, as her mind raced thinking about what to do. 

She needed to cover her broken fly with something, and make an exit as soon as possible. Imagine if anyone saw! Kim, the supposed "cakeface", had just burst her pants! It was too much for one day. She knew she couldn't use her own sweater, because without it the girdle would become visible, and simply holding her purse in front of her waist was much too risky. 

Glancing around, Kim saw that Ashley was wearing a thick zip up hoodie. Perfect! She tapped her friend on the shoulder and whispered, "Ashley, give me your sweater!"

"What?" replied Ashley, in equally hushed tones, "Why?"

"Just give it to me!" hissed Kim, frustrated by her friend's noncompliance.

"But I'll be cold," Ashley whispered back, turning towards Kim, "I..." 

She was about to continue, but then she noticed Kim fidgeting with something in her lap. She looked down, and saw that Kim was desperately trying to pull her sweater down over what looked like an open fly. Ashley knew immediately what had happened, and found it hilarious, but she decided to feign ignorance.

"Kim!" she whispered with mock concern, "What ever happened?"

Kim, still trying to cover her crotch, shifted uncomfortable in her seat before replying, "M-my jeans... when I sat down... the button came off..."

Ashley found it even funnier seeing Kim explain the situation, and could hardly contain herself, having to cover her mouth to suppress her laughter. She pulled out her phone, and quickly texted Jenna, telling her what had happened. 

Kim watched with horror as Jenna, sitting on the opposite side of her, read the text, and, with a look at Ashley, then at Kim, began to giggle uncontrollably. Looking at her two friends, Kim was furious once more. How dare they! Forgetting herself, she exclaimed angrily, and a little too loudly, "This ISN'T funny!"

Immediately, the class went dead silent, and all eyes turned towards the three girls. Mrs. Watson, fed up with the interruptions, gave them the dirtiest of looks and said, "Is there a problem, ladies?" 

Ashley and Jenna suddenly became very serious, and Kim, wary of the unwanted attention, became flustered once again. More snickering came from the back of the class, and Kim took a nervous glance around, noticing Melanie smirking and whispering with her friends. No doubt they were whispering about her. Trying to ignore it, Kim managed to reply, "N-no Mrs. Watson, everything's fine..."

"Alright then. Back to the lesson!"

For the next few minutes, the girls didn't make a sound. Ashley and Jenna pretended to pay attention, while Kim sat with perfect posture, staring straight ahead, with her jaw clenched, pouty lips pursed, and both hands glued to her lap. 

She was terrified that someone would find out what had happened, and dared not draw any more attention to herself, lest the burst jeans, or, even worse, the girdle, be exposed. Kim was too frightened to notice, but Ashley and Jenna were thoroughly enjoying seeing her squirm in such a tight spot. They continued to exchange texts, joking about the incident, and then finally, after what felt like hours to Kim, Ashley leaned over slightly and whispered, "You can have my sweater at the end of class."

On some level, Kim realized that they were waiting until the end of class to give her the sweater on purpose, because they took pleasure in her embarrassment, but she was simply too scared of being found out to care. 

She nodded tersely, without looking at Ashley, and continued to stare directly ahead. For the rest of the class, Kim sat petrified, counting down the minutes, while Ashley and Jenna continued to enjoy themselves.

Finally, the bell rung, and Kim turned to Ashley with a desperate look in her eyes. Ashley sighed, and gave Kim the sweater, and the blonde hastily tied it around her waist. Without saying a word, the girls exited the classroom together and went out into the hall. They stood in a circle, and as Kim was about to speak, Britney, one of Melanie's friends, approached them out of nowhere and said, "Hey girls, that looked pretty awkward in there, what happened?"

Before Kim or Ashley could respond, Jenna, who was texting intently on her phone, replied absentmindedly, without looking up, "Oh, Kim burst the button off the front of her jeans..."

Upon realizing what she'd just said, Jenna's eyes grew wide and she clapped a hand over her mouth. Kim's jaw simply dropped, as did Ashley's, as they gaped at their friend. 

Britney looked almost as surprised, and, with a delighted smirk on her face, pranced off to share the news with Melanie and co. Kim, lost for words, could only stare at Jenna, her mouth hanging wide open in disbelief. The slow-witted girl stared back, pondering the gravity of her mistake, as she tried to find the words to express how sorry she was.

"Kim, I-..."

But Kim was having none of it, and, without making a sound, spun on her heel and stormed away. Jenna tried to follow her, but was held back by Ashley, who knew that any apology would be futile until Kim had calmed down.

Several periods went by, and Kim did not return. She wasn't responding to texts or calls, and Jenna felt terrible. She was desperate to make an apology, and Ashley agreed it would be a good idea. As soon as the bell rang for lunch, the two girls set off walking to Kim's house, determined to find their friend and make things right.


----------



## Britt Reid (Nov 13, 2013)

*Chapter 16*

Kim raised the third donut to her mouth, and then paused for a moment, as guilty thoughts passed through her head.

She knew she shouldn't be eating these... 

Seconds later, all was forgotten, and she felt only pure, self-indulgent satisfaction as she bit into another sugary treat. Kim sighed to herself, and her eyes rolled back in her head as she chewed slowly, savouring the taste. 

_Oh that tasted good..._ she thought.

Having made her way home in a huff, Kim was now sprawled on the living room couch, with the fresh box of donuts balanced on her belly. She had removed the painfully tight jeans, along with the girdle, and all that remained of the day's outfit was her thong, blouse, and sweater. 

In a hurry to get to the donuts, she hadn't bothered to take the tops off, and had just rolled them up under her breasts to let her belly hang free. Reaching down, Kim gently massaged the red indented line the jeans had left around her waist. They had been so tight 

Biting into her next donut, Kim felt a blob of jelly squeeze out and fall onto her chest. She ignored it, switched on the TV, and continued to eat. There was a time when the snobby blonde would have been disgusted with herself for behaving like this, but those days were long gone. 

Now, Kim lived a double life. At school, she was still the perfect little miss priss, strutting around like a spoiled princess, squeezed into sexy little outfits with her nose in the air. But at home, she dropped the facade, and Kim was a complete glutton, lounging around in her underwear, eating messily, burping and farting at will, and stuffing herself silly. Of course, she knew how important it was to keep up appearances, but, she thought, why bother putting any effort in when no one was going to see her?

- - - - - 

"Maybe we should, like, text her first..." said Ashley hesitantly.

"She hasn't been responding to my texts!" replied Jenna, reaching for the door handle, "I tried to call her too!"

"Well maybe we should knock?" said Ashley, "I mean, I know we never knock, but..."

"Forget it!" exclaimed Jenna, opening the door, "I need to apologize!"

Jenna was still upset over what had happened earlier, and was firmly set on setting things right with Kim. Seeing this, Ashley had no choice but to follow as her friend walked through the front door to Kim's house. Once inside, the girls followed the sound of the TV, and headed towards the living room.

Gorging herself on the couch, Kim was in a state of pure bliss. The day's problems were long forgotten, she was relaxed and comfortable, and it just so happened that her favourite show, Gossip Girl, was on TV. 

She sighed with pleasure, finishing off another donut, and then burped loudly with one hand on her belly. She had long since lost count of how many she'd eaten, but it didn't matter. She would be Prom Queen soon. After that it wouldnt matter, she could eat what she enjoyed.

Managing to tear her gaze away from the TV, Kim looked down to see that only one donut of the six remained. With her thumb and finger, she daintily plucked it out of the box, and with the other hand lazily knocked the empty box off her swollen belly and onto the floor. Crumbs spilled out, making a mess. 

_Whatever,_ she thought, _the maid will clean it up_. 

As she raised the donut to her heavily glossed lips, ready to take a bite, Kim noticed something out of the corner of her eye. She looked up, turning her head, and then froze with shock when she saw Ashley and Jenna standing in the living room doorway.

Momentarily stunned, Kim's eyes widened, her mouth fell open, and the donut fell from her chubby fingers onto the floor. She blinked, speechless, and then after a few seconds the reality of the situation finally hit her.

"Girls!" she squealed in horror, jumping up, "What are you doing here?!"

Panicking, she grabbed at the nearest object, holding it in front of her protruding belly. Unfortunately, what she had grabbed was a small sofa cushion, and Kim looked utterly ridiculous using it to try and hide the mass of excess wobbling flesh around her midsection. 

Looking down, she realized this, and frantically began trying to pull her blouse and sweater back down over her gut. But without the girdle to hold everything in, it was completely hopeless. She flexed her stomach muscles, trying desperately to suck in, and her belly retracted slightly. But after only a few seconds, Kim's abs gave out, and her bloated stomach slumped back out to its full size. 

She looked helplessly around the room, feeling vulnerable and exposed, but Kim was out of ideas. Slowly, the vain queen of Westwood High turned back to her two friends, becoming increasingly red-faced as she stumbled over her words. 

"Girls, I- Ah- It's"

For Ashley and Jenna, it was like Halloween night all over again, except this time Kim wasn't blackout drunk, and she was perfectly aware of what was going on. They had been standing in the doorway for quite some time, unnoticed by their friend, watching her and wondering how to approach the situation. 

Despite having seen it all before, they were still a little taken aback at the sight of Kim's gluttony. How often did she do this? 

The snobby blonde was half naked, lounging on the couch with her gut hanging out, and they had just witnessed her polishing off the last of an entire box of donuts. Although it was funny to see her scrambling to try and cover it up, Ashley knew the right thing to do. 

"Kim," she said suddenly, "It's okay. We know."

"Y-y-you do?

And so, Ashley and Jenna explained to Kim exactly what had happened that Halloween night when she blacked out, leaving out some of the more embarrassing details. Afterwards, Jenna apologized for the incident earlier that day. 

Kim was only half listening, because all the while her mind was churning. If Ashley and Jenna knew her secret... but no one else did... then her reputation at school could remain intact. As long as nobody else found out, she could still be crowned Prom Queen, and finally be recognized as the hottest, most popular girl in school. Kim inwardly congratulated herself on her brilliance, and then promptly interrupted Jenna mid-sentence.

"Girls, you didn't, like, tell anyone, did you?"

"Of course not Kim, we-"

"You know I still have to be Prom Queen, right?" said Kim, her confidence slowly returning.

Ashley and Jenna looked at each another, and then looked at Kim. The blonde still wasn't wearing any bottoms, and above her bare feet her thick, tanned legs looked like tree trunks reaching up to her hips. The black sweater and pink blouse were rolled up below her breasts, allowing Kim's bloated belly to bulge out over a foot in front of her, smeared with jelly and other remnants of her binge. 

Her cleavage, despite the crumbs stuck to her chest, looked fantastic. Kim still had her jewelry on, and her face was stunningly gorgeous, with her hair and makeup immaculate. However, her pouty lips were surrounded by a smudged ring of chocolate icing, and it was impossible not to notice the roll of fat beneath her chin. At the moment, she certainly didn't look like a Prom Queen.

Noticing her two friends looking her over, Kim suddenly felt exposed once again. Irritated, she snatched a blanket from the couch and used it to cover her body. Turning back to Ashley and Jenna, her eyes narrowed. "I said, you know I still have to be Prom Queen, right?"

Ashley and Jenna took a moment before responding, a moment too long for Kim's liking.

"GIRLS!!"

"Oh! Of course, Kim" came the reply.

"Alright then!" Kim said haughtily, her mouth still covered in chocolate. "I've decided to, like, take the rest of the day off from school. I'm, uh, not feeling well. You two can go now, and I'll see you tomorrow."

As Kim shifted her weight, a sudden grumbling noise came from underneath the blanket. Evidently, the donuts had not been enough to satisfy her appetite. Ashley suppressed a smirk, and Jenna let out a slight giggle. Kim glared at them, reddening once again, and pointed to the door. 

"Didn't you hear me?" she snapped, "I said get out!"

The girls complied, and Kim ushered them down the hall. About half way, Ashley just couldn't resist, and turned back to Kim one last time.

"Kim," she said, "One more thing..."

"What is it?" snapped Kim, still bristling with anger.

"You've, uh," said Ashley, gesturing to her mouth, "You've got some..."

Jenna squeaked with laughter, then clapped a hand over her mouth.

"What?" hissed Kim, turning to look in the hallway mirror, "What are you talking-"

Jenna let out another giggle, and then her and Ashley fled down the hall, unable to contain their mirth.

Looking in the mirror, Kim's eyes widened when she saw the clear evidence of her gluttony smudged across her face. Her arm shot out, pointing to the door with one trembling finger, as she stomped her foot with anger.

"AAUUUGH!" she screeched, as flecks of spit flew onto the mirror, "GET OUT!"

But Ashley and Jenna, having rightly feared Kim's rage, were long gone, and all that remained was the sound of their laughter echoing back through the house.


----------



## Britt Reid (Nov 13, 2013)

*Chapter 17*

Kim pouted as she looked in the mirror. After the humiliating incident with Jenna and Ashley, shed finally had to admit to herself that her weight was getting out of hand. Nevertheless, being the vain girl that she was, she didnt dare step on the scale, and was instead trying to squeeze herself into some of her sparsely-touched workout attire. 

In the very few instances in which she had exercised in the past, she had rarely visited the gym with anything more than just a sports bra and yoga pants or spandex shorts, and even then, half her time at the gym was usually spent admiring herself in a mirror. Unfortunately however, the tight clothes that had once graced her flawless figure were no longer quite so flattering. 

Her largest sports bras could barely contain her breasts, her figure-hugging tops failed to cover her belly, and her favorite shorts could barely fit over her bulging, flabby rear. Moreover, the well-tanned thighs that she had always been so proud of were now dimpled with early signs of cellulite, and jiggled every time she moved, their former firmness having given way to soft layers of fat. Worst of all though, was her tummy. 

She turned to the side, and what she saw wasnt pleasing. Even when she sucked in, there was a visible pooch, and when she didnt well, she tried not to think about it. 

Sighing, she exhaled and began the struggle to remove her shorts. 

Clearly, exercising could not be the answer. After all, it would be a disaster if anyone from school saw her like this at the gym. And besides, Prom was still a few months away. She could certainly shed these few extra pounds shed put on by then. All she had to do was change her eating habits, and the title of prom queen would be hers. After all, she was still the queen of Westwood High.

- - - - - - - - - -

And so those months passed, and Prom finally came around

Kim stared at herself smugly in the mirror. They would be announcing the winner of prom queen in just a few minutes. At last, she, the most beautiful and desirable girl in school, would get the title she had coveted for years. Or so she thought. 

In the months leading up to prom, Kim believed she had been losing weight and regaining her figure. After all, numbers didnt lie. What she didnt know though, was that Ashley and Jenna, slyly repaying her for all the kindness she had done them over the past few years, had routinely tampered with her bathroom scales. 

Just one week earlier, Kim had been convinced that she had managed to lose 20 pounds since the incident, oblivious to the ever-present layer of flab on her belly, hips, and thighs. Any normal girl would have noticed the signs far earlier, but Kim, being the haughty princess she was, had managed to convince herself that she was once again the slim, regal blonde who ruled the school.

Of course, there had been a few incidents in which she had to think twice about this. When it came time to squeeze into her prom dress, closing the zipper was nearly impossible. Ashley and Jenna however, simply explained that although she had obviously lost quite a bit of weight, she still wasnt as slim as she had been before, and would still need her girdle. 

Kim, vain as ever, believed them. However, just to ensure that she looked absolutely perfect, she took the precaution of squeezing a pair of Spanx under the girdle. No harm in making her hot body look even hotter after all. 

Despite all of this, it had still taken a herculean effort to fit Kim into her dress. Ashley and Jenna had been nervous that Kim might notice but Kim of course, after only a few false flatteries, was convinced she looked absolutely stunning tonight. 

Her prom dress had cost several thousand dollars and was glittering pink and strapless with a jewel-encrusted bodice. Notably, although it did a fantastic job of showing off her cleavage, it also clung tightly to every other curve of her now much softer body. 

Even with both Spanx and girdle, a small potbelly was still visible, emphasized even more by the too-tight dress wrapped around it. Her thighs were thick enough that they were pushed up against each other and barely had room to move in the dress, and her plump rear, which had taken nearly 15 minutes to fit into the tight fabric, was as good as exposed. Her face was still quite gorgeous and a pleasure to look at, but even the makeup couldnt hide the slight double-chin present on the once slim girl. Kim of course, noticed nothing.

At last, deeming that she was fit for presentation, Kim left the girls restroom and made her way to the center of the dance floor where the prom queen nominees were to gather. Oblivious to the fact that her rear jiggled with every step, Kim strut like a supermodel past her peers, and although her extra pounds were clearly visible to almost everyone who took even half a glance, they preferred to suppress their chuckles rather than tell it to her face.

And now Westwood High, the moment youve all been waiting for

Kim smirked at Melanie, who was separated from her by a few others girls who obviously had no chance.

Your new Prom Queen is

Kim could see herself wearing the crown already.

The stunning, the beautiful

Kim could barely contain herself.

Melanie Thomas!!!

For a moment, Kim was stunned. She stared open-mouthed as Melanie walked to center-stage and took the crown. The crowd erupted with hoots and cheers as Melanie placed it on her head and struck a sultry pose, giving a little smirk at the plumped up blonde. At this, Kim snapped.

YOU BITCH! screamed Kim, storming towards Melanie, You rigged the votes! Theres no way you couldve beaten me! Im Kim! Im the queen! Im the hottest girl in school!

Oh shut up Kimmy,  responded Melanie smugly, the only thing you have to blame for your loss are those donuts youve been stuffing yourself with and that new potbelly of yours.

Kim, oblivious to the fact that Melanie was perfectly correct, brimmed with rage. Melanie had cheated. There was no way she could have won. The crown was rightfully hers. And she was going to get it one way or another. She stepped forward and reached out to grab the crown. But Melanie, who had been carefully scrutinizing the strained fabric clinging to the blondes thickened figure, was too quick for her, and with one swift motion, grabbed the bodice of Kims dress and yanked hard.

There was a popping sound as the zipper broke and the dress came loose and fell around Kims feet. The crowd hushed immediately. In front of them was the supposed Queen of Westwood High, barely squeezed into a pair of spanx, and a girdle. 

Kims rage subsided immediately when she realized what had happened. She was now standing in front of more than 1000 people in just a strapless bra, and her figure-shaping undergarments. Her cheeks grew hot and she immediately threw her hands in front of her in a vain effort to try and hide from the crowd of eager viewers. Her anger at Melanie was completely lost, and now, her eyes only darted back and forth trying to find an escape.

Well, well Kim. What do we have here? said Melanie, a vicious grin forming on her lips. 

Wait, Melanie, please dont! squealed a panicked Kim, who had just put two and two together and realized that perhaps she hadnt lost all the weight she thought she had. Please, you can keep the crown, just dont 

Kim gasped as Melanie lunged forward and with one hand, pulled hard on the already-strained girdle. With a ripping sound, it came undone, and the crowd of students watched mesmerized as the transformation occurred in front of them. The regally dressed blonde who had been standing in front of them just moments ago was gone. In her place was a panicked-looking out-of-shape girl, bent over slightly with her knees touching each other, desperately trying to cover herself in front of the hungry eyes. 

Gracing her midriff was a noticeable potbelly pushing against the tight ivory-colored lining of her spanx, with her bent posture giving rise to several rolls of flabby flesh. Directly above, the constrained fat , eager to escape from the confines of the suffocating fabric, spilled over in a very muffin-top-esque manner. 

Her thighs, still beautifully tanned, showed no sign of any muscle or tone, and were covered by a thick layer of flab with both cellulite and stretch marks clearly visible from the back. Her arms were plump and soft, yet failed to cover up her enormous breasts that were threatening to burst out of the cups that were squeezing them together.

Kim, now terrified, stared at Melanie who was holding the remnants of her girdle. Realizing that there was no way out of this, she made a stumbling dash, still in her high heels, for the girls bathroom. Her paunchy gut, barely even contained by her spanx, jiggled and nearly threw her off balance several times, and her soft, pudgy thighs rubbed against each other with each step she took. After only a few seconds, she was already gasping for breath, but to her relief, the crowd parted for her with a few wolf-whistles and snickers, and she shoved herself through the door of the restroom.

Looking in the mirror, she assessed the damage. 

_How could I miss this_, she thought. _Im flabby! I have a paunch! I have cellulite! _

Ignoring her ruined makeup, she made a futile attempt to suck in her soft, bulging belly, but despite all her effort and even the spanx aiding her, the pudge wouldnt budge. 

You know Kim, I honestly never expected it to be this bad.

Kim whirled around to see Melanie, standing in front of the closed restroom entrance. Ordinarily, Kim would have been furious with what Melanie had just done to her, but after the events that had just transpired, she no longer her usual self. In fact, she was already resigning to the fact that there would be absolutely no way for her to move past this mess with her social status intact. 

Ughhhhh, you got what you wanted didnt you? Can you justyou knowleave me alone right now?? Kim snapped, a slight sob audible in her voice. Upon realizing that she was still wearing only her undergarments, she quickly turned away and faced the mirror, leaving Melanie with a full view of her much larger backside. 

Melanie raised an eyebrow as she saw Kims now burgeoned rear, at least twice the size of the firm and toned ass it had been only a few months before. Originally, she had planned to come in to delivering the humiliating final blow to her former rival, but she grinned wickedly as a new plan came to mind.

Awww, now now Kim, lets not be so hasty. Im just here to apologize for what I did to you. I mean, I thought maybe youd gained a pound or two but I never imagined that youd let yourself go this much, she lied.

Y-youre sorry? stuttered Kim, barely able to contain her emotions.

Well of course, Melanie continued, and Ill tell you what, Ive been kind of a bitch, so how about I promise to make sure nobody bugs you about this whole ordeal anymore. In fact, from now on, you can hang with me, back at the top of the social ladder like you belong!

Upon hearing that, a ray of hope glimmered in Kims head. Perhaps she could still live out her senior year in the queenly manner shed become so used to.

You really m-mean that, I mean, after everything Ive done to you? 

Oh yes, responded Melanie, you just have to do one little thing for me.

Anything! blubbered the out-of-shape blonde Ill do anything you want!

In the back of her mind, Melanie was jumping up and down with glee. This was going more perfectly than she imagined.

Well first, peel off that shapewear of yours. I want to see just how bad its gotten. You know, like a damage assessment, so we know how to deal with the situation from now on.

Kim hesitated for a moment, but the thought of being able to retain at least some of her prized social status overpowered any other thoughts, and she turned towards Melanie and, with some difficulty, began stripping off her spanx. The shiny fabric clung tightly to Kims corpulent belly, and she had to struggle intensely to peel it off. 

Slowly, the fabric made its way down her waist, and with each inch that came off, the many layers of fat that had been previously held in made themselves visible. At last, after several minutes, she managed to free her new potbelly from the restricting shapewear.

Melanie clapped a hand over her mouth to stifle a laugh. In front of her, the former Queen of Westwood High was nearly unrecognizable. Even when held in by her spanx, Kims mid-section had appeared like a beer-belly that would only be found on a lazy college-girl who had forsaken the gym and spent her days lounging on a sofa, eating whatever she could get her hands on. 

Without the spanx though, her paunchy gut extended several inches past her already enormous breasts, hanging over the waistband of the stretched out fabric beneath them, with lovehandles escaping from both sides.

Well, what dyou think, asked Kim nervously.

Melanie stepped forward and rubbed Kims bloated belly. It was soft and gave way wherever she touched it. She then grabbed the fleshy love handles and squeezed slightly, hiding her smile as Kim winced. This would be even better than she imagined.

Oh, dont worry Kim, its not nearly as bad as you think, she lied. Kim breathed a sigh of relief. She had no idea what Melanie was planning, but for now, it was her only hope.

So, ummmmm, what is it that youll need me to do? 

Melanie smiled.

Well Kim, if you want to keep your seat at the top of the school, we need to let everyone else know that nothings changed right?

Kim nodded dumbly.

So, obviously, that just means youll keep doing everything you were doing before, especially your appearance.

My appearance?

Yes Kim, your appearance. You know, keep the same hairstyle, the same makeup, the same clothes

At that, Kim began having second thoughts. Putting on her old form-fitting clothes had been a struggle even with the girdle. And she would somehow have to get another one from that store since her old girdle was now broken.

Th-the same clothes? ButI meanI cant exactly fit into them anymore, and I would need another gird

Melanie cut her off.

Oh dont worry about that. Im sure we can find a way to get you into your old clothes. And by the way, you wont be wearing the girdle, she said with a smirk.

But I

Kim. Do you want to hang with us or not? Melanie asked, narrowing her eyes. Kim, at last, realized exactly how this would turn out for her. But at this point, she was willing to do anything to keep only chance she had at retaining her status at the top of the school. 

Okay. Yes, Ill do it.

- - - - - - - - - - - -

Come on Kim, were going to be late, snapped Melanie, tapping her foot impatiently.

Sorry, coming! she replied apologetically.

The former Queen of Westwood High tightened the few stomach muscles she had left walked out of the restroom. Out of the corners of her eyes, she saw stares and grins from students on either side. She tossed her long-blonde hair to the side, threw on a pouty face, and pretended to ignore them. She was dressed in the same black spandex dress that formed her profile picture. Only, this time, she didnt have the girdle. 

The dress itself was stretched to the limit, and anyone who looked could clearly see that it was made for a girl a few dozen pounds lighter. It barely managed to contain her massive bust, and forced her breasts tightly together, making her cleavage unmissable. 

In fact, with her old figure, she would have been able to single-handedly stop all masculine traffic in the hallways, but of course, that figure was long gone. Her flabby paunch of a midsection stretched the thin spandex covering it and now took the appearance of a classic beerbelly, bulging forward and jiggling as she walked. 

Her waistline was far beyond muffin-topping, and instead formed into a pair of plump lovehandles, indicating exactly where the waistline of her panties were located. Below them, the dress struggled to reach over and cover her ass, and clung tightly to the toneless and dimpled spongy thighs. Such would be the attire of the fallen Queen of Westwood High for the day, and for the rest of her high school career.


----------



## Britt Reid (Nov 13, 2013)

E*pilogue*

Melanie Thomas bit her lip as she stared at herself in the mirror. College had not been kind. It had started off fantastically, with her managing to make it through her freshman year without gaining an ounce. However, as a sophomore, her workload had increased to the point that she could no longer go to the gym. 

Having been able to maintain her flawless athletic figure for her entire life up to that point though, she hadn’t been too worried. Of course, there were some slight changes in her body, her thighs and belly growing softer, her jeans becoming harder to close, but Melanie hadn’t noticed a thing. 

As the semesters went on, she partied more, drank more, and stopped watching what she ate at the dining halls, but all the while, she never became particularly concerned with the figure she prized so much. After all, she was Westwood’s Prom Queen and the hottest girl on campus. What could go wrong in college?

_Well…for starters, this_, she now hought to herself.

Melanie was dressed in a pair of her old satin panties and a bra, staring at her thicker, heavier, flabbier frame. Her six-pack abs had melted away and in their place was a bulging beerbelly that hung over her waistband, the result of far too many beers and far too little exercise. Even when she sucked in, her flabby gut jut out and every time she bent over, multiple rolls became visible and lined her once slim waist. 

Her thighs were now soft and dimpled, with none of the tone they once possessed and directly above them, her waist sagged on both sides over the tight fabric that left them nowhere else to go. Her rear, once one of her most fantastic features, was now enormous. Each ass cheek had grown exponentially, and together, they formed two globules of fat that made it nearly impossible to find any jeans that fit. And worst of all, despite the fact that every other part of her body had at least doubled in size, and months ago, her scale had hit 165, her breasts had grown very little, if at all. 

Melanie turned away from the mirror and began getting dressed. She was already a year and eleven-months removed from college, and had been living at her parents home, jobless and with very few prospects. Things had been going down hill for her ever since graduation. By then, she had already put on at least 30 more pounds and traded her lean high-school body for a that of a flabby post-college job seeker with a degree and no experiance in a down economy. . 

Her first interview had been ruined by the fact that the too-small dress she had worn to it had burst at the seams the moment she plopped her much fatter ass down in the interviewers office. Incidentally, that was when she first fully realized the presence of her extra college-weight. Up until that point, she had still been convinced that she was drop dead gorgeous in anything she wore. Her denial in fact, had been far worse than even a certain former blonde rival of hers. Since then, every interview had been a bust, and her efforts to regain her former figure had been equally unsuccessful.

Today though, she had another interview, and luckily for her, the secretary setting up the interview had informed her that she was permitted to dress casually. With a grunt, she pulled an old pair of yoga pants (now the only article of clothing that really fit her) over her fattened thighs. 

For her top, she chose a black tank top that easily fit over her chest, but was unable to cover her midsection, revealing the round beer-belly beneath it. Melanie cursed the denial of her weight gain as well as the lack of money that was responsible for her inability to obtain any fitting clothes, but she was already going to be late, so this was going to have to do.

- - - - - - - - -

As she rode the elevator up, several thoughts crossed Melanie’s mind. Although her search for employment had been largely unsuccessful so far, it seemed like this was the one. 

After turning in her resume, Melanie had received an email from the company informing her that she all but had the job, and that the only thing left to do was to meet her in person. In fact, the vice-president was personally going to be her interviewer. That had to be a good sign right?

When she arrived at the double-doors to the vice-president’s office, Melanie could hear a woman on the phone. Hesitating slightly, she gave a light knock.

“Come in,” came a voice from inside. Regaining some of her confidence, Melanie pushed open the doors. 

As she walked into the interviewer’s office however, her blood turned cold. The office was lavishly decorated with several mirrors, a number of couches, what looked like a large wardrobe cabinet, and an ornate desk. Behind the desk though, speaking on the phone, was an attractive female regally dressed in a form-fitting black dress with a pair of strappy, expensive-looking heels, with long, blonde hair that Melanie would recognize anywhere.

“Oh, what a surprise. Hello Melanie,” said the woman, putting down the phone with a smile.

Melanie was too stunned to speak.

“My my, I see you certainly enjoyed college,” Kim teased. Behind the cheery demeanor though, Melanie sensed a hint of venom. She desperately wanted to flee, realizing exactly what she had walked into; that the girl she had once tormented was now about to decide her future. However, her blood had turned to ice, and she found herself frozen in place.

Kim strode past her and shut the door, and a pang of jealousy hit Melanie as she realized that her former rival was not just better off financially than her, but also in terms of fitness. She was definitely not the gorgeous, confident teen queen she had been during her peak years in high school, but she had managed to lose some weight and was a far cry from the fat, desperate girl, stripped and humiliated at prom.

Her body was still soft and untoned and her thighs were still pudgy with some dimpled cellulite visible from the back, but she had almost a flawless hourglass shape with big, perky breasts, and wide, soft hips. The dress wrapped a little too tightly around her midriff, which still sported baby love handles and a soft potbelly, and it appeared to cling a bit too much to her still soft ass, but other than that, it complemented her figure perfectly. 

Wistfully, Melanie tried to picture Kim as her old flabby self, but was unable to conjure up an image, her mind overwhelmed instead by the confident, curvy Kim in front of her.

“Have a seat dear,” said Kim, bringing Melanie back to reality.

Melanie contemplated fleeing the room immediately, but glanced up and realized that Kim had positioned herself in between her and the door. The imperious blonde, seeing this, smiled and motioned for her to sit.

Obediently, Melanie sat herself down on a small couch.

“Y…you look good,” she stammered, not knowing what else to say.

Kim raised an eyebrow, and instead of sitting opposite of her at the interviewer’s position, sat down next to her. Melanie noted how Kim’s midsection folded over to form a number of small rolls of fat, but the blonde didn’t seem to be concerned.

“Oh, I wouldn’t say that,” she responded. “I’ve been quite the lazy girl, so I’m still out of shape.”

At this, Kim placed a hand on her pudgy belly and shook, making it wobble and jiggle. Melanie stared dumbly, not knowing what to say.

“But of course, I suppose I’m still a little better off than you,” she added. The brunette was suddenly hit by a wave of mixed self-consciousness and panic. She immediately tried unsuccessfully to pull her tight top over her exposed beer belly, and began stammering.

“I…I’m sorry Kim. I don’t know what to say! I mean… you know…I never meant it right? W…we were just dumb kids in high…” 

Kim clamped a hand over her mouth to silence her.

“Oh, of course I understand Melanie. You don’t have to worry. And besides, as I’ve figured out, men do like curves,” she said, winking, “so in a way, it all worked out in the end.”

Melanie didn’t respond, but Kim continued anyways.

“So, let’s get down to business. I know you want this job.” 

Melanie nodded.

“Well, I’m not one to forget favors easily, and I remember everything you did for me our senior year,” Kim said, narrowing her eyes, and placing a hand of Melanie’s bulging belly. Melanie fidgeted nervously, realizing where this was going.

“So I’ll tell you what, you can have this job. You just have to do one little thing for me.”

Melanie gulped and prepared herself. Kim stood up and strut over to yhe out-of-place looking wardrobe and opened it. Inside, was an assortment of feminine attire; spandex leggings, figure-hugging dresses, tight tops and blouses; in short, everything that had at some time or another been a part of Melanie’s wardrobe when she was still fit.

Kim put a hand on her soft, shapely hips, and grinned evilly.

“I think you know where I’m going with this,” she intoned. 

~~~~ FIN ~~~~


----------



## nairbcon (Nov 19, 2013)

What a great story! I wish there were more stories like it. I enjoyed it from beginning to the end.

Thank you!


----------



## aaki171 (Feb 4, 2014)

Its a shame that the original writer disappeared, this is an amazing story. Could the OP re-upload it to deviantart?


----------



## Britt Reid (Feb 4, 2014)

The OP is long gone, so there's little chance of that. However, if someone were to put this on Deviantart with appropriate credit (and hopefully a link) to our library I see no problem. Its been done before in both directions.


----------

